# Extreme low flying plane!!!



## trodery

While we were at the beach Saturday with the Jeeps I seen this single engine plane coming down really low, matter of fact I thought he might have lost power and was going to land on the beach! We later realized that he was just jacking with us!

He flew so low that a couple people literally hit the ground, a couple folks said that he had to turn sideways to get his wing through the middle of two Jeeps that were parked fairly close together.

I tried to remember the tail number but before I could get to a pen to write it down I had forgotten the number. I wanted to report him to the FAA.

Isn't flying this low illegal? And by the way...he did get much lower before finally pulling up!


----------



## KJON

I think 18 wheelers call it checking out seat covers.


----------



## wtc3

Shoulda had a slingshot............... What a bonehead.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*HMM*

Don't know. I'll have to ask a friend of mine if such a thing exists. Probably just jealous he didn't get the evite!-LOL:biggrin:


----------



## jeff.w

Maybe he thought the glare off your head was the landing strip beacon light? :slimer:













j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptJack

*should be at a minimum of 1000' AGL*


----------



## boatlift

You have to stay clear of a populated area, such as a beach, by 1000' unless it's an emergency. That guy needs to be reported to the FAA, what he did is not only crazy but in the event of an emergency you don't have much time to respond. He broke the FAR Rule 91.119

Part 91 GENERAL OPERATING AND FLIGHT RULES​
Subpart B--Flight RulesGeneral​
Sec. 91.119

Minimum safe altitudes: General.

Except when necessary for takeoff or landing, no person may operate an aircraft below the following altitudes:
(a) _Anywhere._ An altitude allowing, if a power unit fails, an emergency landing without undue hazard to persons or property on the surface.
(b) _Over congested areas._ Over any congested area of a city, town, or settlement, or over any open air assembly of persons, an altitude of 1,000 feet above the highest obstacle within a horizontal radius of 2,000 feet of the aircraft.
(c) _Over other than congested areas._ An altitude of 500 feet above the surface, except over open water or sparsely populated areas. In those cases, the aircraft may not be operated closer than 500 feet to any person, vessel, vehicle, or structure.
(d) _Helicopters._ Helicopters may be operated at less than the minimums prescribed in paragraph (b) or (c) of this section if the operation is conducted without hazard to persons or property on the surface. In addition, each person operating a helicopter shall comply with any routes or altitudes specifically prescribed for helicopters by the Administrator.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Or better yet, was there a smoke signal?


----------



## BATWING

to bad no seagulls around when you need one.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

man thats low, Trodery! We had an offshore chopper buzz the Palisades tower on Saturday that was so close we thought they were going to hit us. I'd never seen anything like that in my life...everyone let out a gasp after it made it around. 

BTW, there is no way the plane in your picture acted legally. Thats definitely an endangering situation-


----------



## Lat22

I'm not a pilot, but I think the minimum safe altitude over a congested area is 1000 ft above the highest obstacle.


----------



## boatlift

Lat22 said:


> I'm not a pilot, but I think the minimum safe altitude over a congested area is 1000 ft above the highest obstacle.


That's right, 1000' AGL (above ground level) & 2000' horizontal in a congested area...


----------



## trodery

Here is one more shot with the plane even lower...


----------



## trodery

jeff.w said:


> Maybe he thought the glare off your head was the landing strip beacon light? :slimer:
> j/k! :biggrin:


LOL

I should have thrown my beer at him!


----------



## Bay Gal

Dang! That's crazy...

Glad his stunt didn't turn bad.


----------



## BATWING

I am surprised you did not start swelling up and pitch a fit, track him down and whoopazz.


----------



## Tortuga

trodery said:


> Here is one more shot with the plane even lower...


Man..that second pix is spooky low. With that pix and his numbers you'd be talking license revocation...

Can almost hear his cockpit convesation......"Here, hold my beer and watch this "

Stupid !!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

turn the pics into the FAA and let them find out who the nitwit is.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Too bad you didn't have a Super Spook tied on...that could've been fun tryin' to hang on and yelling, GET THE NET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Hough

Had to have been some young student pilot. Or it could have been some of the guys my old man used to hire for our crop dusting service. Definately a stupid move, hopefuly someone got the N number. I bet you could forward those pics to the FAA with date , time, and location and they would get involved. At least they should.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*No Kidding*



speckle-catcher said:


> turn the pics into the FAA and let them find out who the nitwit is.





Captain Hough said:


> Had to have been some young student pilot. Or it could have been some of the guys my old man used to hire for our crop dusting service. Definately a stupid move, hopefuly someone got the N number. I bet you could forward those pics to the FAA with date , time, and location and they would get involved. At least they should.


X2- That second one is crazy low. I'm surpised his plane didn't look like swiss cheese.


----------



## speckle-catcher

they use Pipers for crop dusting?

(I don't know planes, but I'm guessing Piper)


----------



## jeff.w

Surely someone wrote down the tail numbers?


----------



## Captain Hough

speckle-catcher said:


> they use Pipers for crop dusting?
> 
> (I don't know planes, but I'm guessing Piper)


Lots of different planes have been used as crop dusters, but I was referring to the stupid stunt. I could tell ya some hair raising stuff from back then. Those guys were nuts.


----------



## Cartman

Someone on the other boards probably has a better pic of it.


----------



## REELING 65

CaptJack said:


> *should be at a minimum of 1000' AGL*


He should not have flown so low as to endanger people and or property. What a bone head. He should not have a pilots license.


----------



## Texas T

500 feet over the beach. 
No he is not legal.
Without an N number FAA can't track because that low he won't paint on their radar. Flying HWY 6 and 288 you have to be over about 1,100 feet to show on their radar, I've had to climb so they could see me on radar. Along the coast and flying VFR that low he would only show on an LEO's radar gun.


----------



## OLD-AG

Watch after the Top Gun segment. Its get better..............


----------



## JDM1967

He was checking the LIME DISEASE????? maybe he thought u still had it for sale???

WHAT AN ()$*)@#)%#$)Q#($**[email protected]_!#_$_$*_#$*#$*_$
putting so many people at risk for an extremely bonehead and stupid move


----------



## j wadd

well who ever this ******* was he owes me a new harrington surf rod and bouy 30 dollars in leaders... had my rods out on mcfaddin up high and this jack *** flew low enough to catch all 3 lines out and broke one of my good poles... please somebody turn him in


----------



## Fuelin

j wadd said:


> well who ever this ******* was he owes me a new harrington surf rod and bouy 30 dollars in leaders... had my rods out on mcfaddin up high and this jack *** flew low enough to catch all 3 lines out and broke one of my good poles... please somebody turn him in


NO WAY!


----------



## mjames76

Dang shoreline burner :hairout:


----------



## donkeyman

*where was this at ?*

In January we were fishing a few miles down from Greens in the ditch and we had a plane that buzzed us he was no more than thirty feet above the water maybe less we seen him coming from about a half mile away ..my buddy mooned him as he flew by , he went back towards slp and did a few tricks and blew some smoke than vanished


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

Captain Hough said:


> Had to have been some young student pilot. Or it could have been some of the guys my old man used to hire for our crop dusting service. Definately a stupid move, hopefuly someone got the N number. I bet you could forward those pics to the FAA with date , time, and location and they would get involved. At least they should.


x2. Still report him, because if I'm not mistaken you still have to fill out a flight plan or flight log of some kind. FAA could track him down. The pics would be a definite plus.


----------



## Gary

trodery said:


> Here is one more shot with the plane even lower...


Flying like that is beyond stupid. The onshore wind has him/her working the airerlons to compensate and a good gust could of sent that plane into yall.

Judging by the tail, my guess that plane is a Beechcraft. There is a 2Cooler that flys a Beechcraft. :wink:


----------



## Full of It

He's a treetop flier, a born survivor.:dance: :biggrin:


----------



## Barnacle Bill

So did anyone get his tail number?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

It was probably your old boss Terry! LOL


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

An argument to always keep a flaregun for those close shots.


----------



## Gary

I'm checking with the best guys I know about planes. Should have an answer on what type it is soon. From there it should be simple even without the N number.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

mjames76 said:


> Dang shoreline burner :hairout:


 No Doubt...LOL!


----------



## Gary

BTW, if this a Photoshop deal, I need to know now!


----------



## Hooked Up

LOL! Y'all got sprayed


----------



## energinerbuzzy

From those two pictures, it seems that he not only buzzed you guys once but Twice! 
The plane is traveling in opposite directions in each picture. So did he do this twice??


----------



## texasair

No flight plan was required.
He was not tracked by the FAA
Without the N number, can't do much.

It is a Beechcraft Skipper or a Piper Tomahawk.
A better photo or a close up of the photo posted and I should be able to tell.
My guess is that there only around a dozen Tomahawks in the Houston area and not more than a couple of Skippers.


----------



## trodery

Gary said:


> BTW, if this a Photoshop deal, I need to know now!


It's legit Gary, there were many, many witnesses!


----------



## Gary

texasair said:


> No flight plan was required.
> He was not tracked by the FAA
> Without the N number, can't do much.
> 
> It is a Beechcraft Skipper or a Piper Tomahawk.
> A better photo or a close up of the photo posted and I should be able to tell.
> My guess is that there only around a dozen Tomahawks in the Houston area and not more than a couple of Skippers.


One of my RC buds say's it's a Tomahawk.


----------



## Gary

trodery said:


> It's legit Gary, there were many, many witnesses!


Got your back Terry!


----------



## Gary

texasair said:


> No flight plan was required.
> He was not tracked by the FAA
> Without the N number, can't do much.
> 
> It is a Beechcraft Skipper or a Piper Tomahawk.
> A better photo or a close up of the photo posted and I should be able to tell.
> My guess is that there only around a dozen Tomahawks in the Houston area and not more than a couple of Skippers.


How hard would it be to get tracked down?


----------



## trodery

My wife and I seem to remember the tail number to be N34PS.... WE COULD BE WRONG

I researched that tail number and it comes back as a single engine one seat experimental aircraft. I honestly don't know if there were two people in it or just one... I was kinda like 

I don't think it was a Tomahawk (I took lessons in a Tomahawk)

http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Results.aspx?NNumbertxt=34PS

I have asked folks on the other forums if anybody got a picture of the side of the aircraft, maybe somebody will come through


----------



## Gary

After doing some checking around, the upswept wingtips has me very confused. I still think it's a Beechcraft though.


----------



## TxDremz

Did he buzz ya'll twice?


----------



## Mahibosa

That guys an idiot. Are there any goverment offices nearby?


----------



## trodery

energinerbuzzy said:


> From those two pictures, it seems that he not only buzzed you guys once but Twice!
> The plane is traveling in opposite directions in each picture. So did he do this twice??





TxDremz said:


> Did he buzz ya'll twice?


My particular group...yes!


----------



## danduhman

he came over at least three times i am the one in the yellow jeep ,when he banked to pull out of the dive his wing tip was ten feet off the ground it scared the cr...p out of my wife


----------



## Southern Skimmer

The plane is a Diamond Star DA 40. Someone said the tail number was MP34S which is wrong cause there is no N Number. After doing some checking on the FAA website it looks like its most likly N134PS which is DA 40 based at KBMT. Not that far from Crystal Beach. I am in the process of getting it reported to the FAA. If anyone can confirm this info, that would help.

here is pic of the actual plane:
http://flightaware.com/photos/view/290633-deda41fcb3a00ec1d2df356633d69bfa77a36dd5%3bsize=xga/aircraft/N134PS/sort/votes/page/1

and compared to what was out there:
http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/b/highres_13626395.jpeg

-Dick


----------



## Southern Skimmer

Here is all the pics I have found so far

http://photos1.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/6/highres_13626390.jpeg

http://photos1.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/7/highres_13626391.jpeg

http://photos1.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/9/highres_13626393.jpeg

http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/a/highres_13626394.jpeg

http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/b/highres_13626395.jpeg

http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/c/highres_13626396.jpeg

http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/7/b/6/d/highres_13651597.jpeg

http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/9/6/4/a/highres_13658474.jpeg


----------



## Gary

Southern Skimmer said:


> The plane is a Diamond Star DA 40. Someone said the tail number was MP34S which is wrong cause there is no N Number. After doing some checking on the FAA website it looks like its most likly N134PS which is DA 40 based at KBMT. Not that far from Crystal Beach. I am in the process of getting it reported to the FAA. If anyone can confirm this info, that would help.
> 
> here is pic of the actual plane:
> http://flightaware.com/photos/view/...d5;size=xga/aircraft/N134PS/sort/votes/page/1
> 
> and compared to what was out there:
> http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/b/highres_13626395.jpeg
> 
> -Dick


I think you nailed it.


----------



## Tailshot

Good job, SSkimmer! License review is probably not going to go well for this jacka$$.


----------



## Cartman

Southern Skimmer said:


> The plane is a Diamond Star DA 40. Someone said the tail number was MP34S which is wrong cause there is no N Number. After doing some checking on the FAA website it looks like its most likly N134PS which is DA 40 based at KBMT. Not that far from Crystal Beach. I am in the process of getting it reported to the FAA. If anyone can confirm this info, that would help.
> 
> here is pic of the actual plane:
> http://flightaware.com/photos/view/...d5;size=xga/aircraft/N134PS/sort/votes/page/1
> 
> and compared to what was out there:
> http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/b/highres_13626395.jpeg
> 
> -Dick


That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## Gary

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA40

Untouchable. This dude is no *******. 350k


----------



## Gary

Hookay. LOL, it could be this also!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA20


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Someone is in some DEEP PooPoo!


----------



## trodery

Southern Skimmer said:


> The plane is a Diamond Star DA 40. Someone said the tail number was MP34S which is wrong cause there is no N Number. After doing some checking on the FAA website it looks like its most likly N134PS which is DA 40 based at KBMT. Not that far from Crystal Beach. I am in the process of getting it reported to the FAA. If anyone can confirm this info, that would help.
> 
> here is pic of the actual plane:
> http://flightaware.com/photos/view/...d5;size=xga/aircraft/N134PS/sort/votes/page/1
> 
> and compared to what was out there:
> http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/8/f/b/highres_13626395.jpeg
> 
> -Dick


You done good! Thanks for your help, that did bring back the memories of the tail number. I will be making a formal complaint!


----------



## trodery

Gary said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA40
> 
> Untouchable. This dude is no *******. 350k


Gary...he is touchable! I promise!


----------



## Gary

trodery said:


> Gary...he is touchable! I promise!


You go bro! :smile:


----------



## Southern Skimmer

24/7 FAA hotline 1-800-255-1111


----------



## speckle-catcher

I checked with the Constable - he told me the tail number was reported to Galveston County SO as it happened and that it should have already been reported to the Coast Guard and the FAA.

so the law is on it.


----------



## TxDremz

Its all fun and games till someone gets thier eye poked out, then it's freakin hilarious!
Gonna be a tad bit difficult to fly the company plane with one eye...not to mention his pilot's licence revoked!!! Justice is sweet!


----------



## essayons75

WTG 2Coolers! That knuckhead needs some knuckling.


----------



## REELING 65

I hope the FAA will take away that fool's pilots license.


----------



## trodery

I called and got the phone number for the Operational Inspector 281-929-7000, the office hours are 0800-1600

I will be making the calls tomorrow and offering the pictures!

The 2cool crew has done it once again!


----------



## scwine

trodery said:


> The 2cool crew has done it once again!


Yes indeed. Good job fellas.


----------



## CodyB4C

Good Job Dick


----------



## Tortuga

I predict a VERY bad week for Mr Kirbow...lol


----------



## hbnicols

You think thats low! look at these.


----------



## Chas1

That plane is hangered at Ellington and the Pilot is named Bill. 
Rest easy knowing he was reported to the FAA!


----------



## trodery

Chas1 said:


> That plane is hangered at Ellington and the Pilot is named Bill.
> Rest easy knowing he was reported to the FAA!


Thanks for the info but I can assure you I won't rest easy until I KNOW it has been reported!


----------



## wtc3

WOW..... 2 first posts in a row?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## speckle-catcher

wtc3 said:


> WOW..... 2 first posts in a row?!?!?!?!?!


guessing they might be folks from a Jeep forum that Trod recruited...


----------



## trodery

LOL...I'm always recruiting for 2cool!


----------



## wtc3

speckle-catcher said:


> guessing they might be folks from a Jeep forum that Trod recruited...


Outstanding!!! The more sleuths the merrier!!


----------



## trodery

I just got off the phone with the FAA, gave them my statement and provided them pictures and video. The FAA did indicate that they were already working the case but did not have any pictures.

I also reported this incident to KHOU (Chanel 11), hopefully if the media is involved the punishment may be more sever.

Video link...


----------



## CodyB4C

Way to go Terry!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Uh-Oh*



trodery said:


> I just got off the phone with the FAA, gave them my statement and provided them pictures and video. The FAA did indicate that they were already working the case but did not have any pictures.
> 
> I also reported this incident to KHOU (Chanel 11), hopefully if the media is involved the punishment may be more sever.
> 
> Video link...


I can see it now- Live at 5 from Crystal Beach- An army of Jeeps having fun when a low flying UFO reportedly working for the government was investigating an outbreak of Lime Disease wanna be's. :biggrin: We are receiving reports that the "Lime Disease Outbreak" overcame the Pimp Juice of Hoochie Mama's and such! There's so much more to the story-! Stay tuned for up to the minute coverage right here on Channel 11.

All kidding aside- Great Job on reporting this. Thats not cool what they did.


----------



## Bobby

Just shows to go ya that flying and drinking don't mix well.:biggrin::biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Lat22

I like to read NTSB reports and lots of pilots die every year while "buzzing" friends or girlfriends or whatever. Stuff happens fast at that altitude. Good job reporting this guy.


----------



## flatsfats

.


----------



## On The Hook

What that guy did was wrong, but I hate to see it on the news as they always distort the truth and issues. When that happens the rest of us good pilots pay a price by having more restrictions and regulations. More restrictions does not help anyone as the good guys follow the regulations already in place and those who do not, will not follow the new regulations just like they did not follow the old ones. Just like more laws does not prevent or stop crime, new regulations will not stop those who ignore the regulations currently in place.

Sorry for what this jerk did, but know that he does not represent the main body of pilots who are very responsible, follow the regs and put safety first. I think you did the right thing by contacting the faa.


----------



## flounder boy

*low flying plane*

first off, it was good to meet you at the jeep run, i was in the short bus and wearing the lime green shirt. my wife said we look like twin twinkies - now let the 2coolers have fun with that statement. i have video on the plane also if you need it. i have not done any work on the video to see if i can get the tail number. the jeep run was a blast and it was good to see other 2coolers in the mix.

greg


----------



## Doby

Maybe that pilot was having flashbacks from the war when he saw all them jeeps. lol


----------



## Gary

WTG 2Coolers!


----------



## FISH ON

I was on crystal beach sat. A couple that were in the r v park with us
with a yellow jeep are the ones that call 911 to report the plane. It
scared the lady and they made the call. I think they said more calls were made also from other jeep owners so leo does have a good record of time.


----------



## warlock

This just happened....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35885646/ns/us_news/

Plane killed a Jogger on the beach in NC....making an Emergency Landing...as a pilot this guy is toast...pick either one


----------



## REELING 65

Oh his flying day's are over. Now he can get a RC plane and fly it into himself.:biggrin:


----------



## POC

Put up a kite on a steel cable - that will get his attention!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

warlock said:


> This just happened....
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35885646/ns/us_news/
> 
> Plane killed a Jogger on the beach in NC....making an Emergency Landing...as a pilot this guy is toast...pick either one


Talk about bad timing...


----------



## Bobby

REELING 65 said:


> *Oh his flying day's are over.* Now he can get a RC plane and fly it into himself.:biggrin:


I hate to say it but that all depends on how much money he has and who his lawyer is.sad4sm


----------



## trodery

On The Hook said:


> What that guy did was wrong, but I hate to see it on the news as they always distort the truth and issues. When that happens the rest of us good pilots pay a price by having more restrictions and regulations. More restrictions does not help anyone as the good guys follow the regulations already in place and those who do not, will not follow the new regulations just like they did not follow the old ones. Just like more laws does not prevent or stop crime, new regulations will not stop those who ignore the regulations currently in place.
> 
> Sorry for what this jerk did, but know that he does not represent the main body of pilots who are very responsible, follow the regs and put safety first. I think you did the right thing by contacting the faa.


Thanks for your input. The reason I reported it to the media was for possibly a little public humiliation. I understand that this guy does not represent the majority of the private pilots flying today but there are always a few that think stuff like this is funny ( I had a few flight instructors that did stupid stuff 20+ years ago when I was taking lessons)



flounder boy said:


> first off, it was good to meet you at the jeep run, i was in the short bus and wearing the lime green shirt. my wife said we look like twin twinkies - now let the 2coolers have fun with that statement. i have video on the plane also if you need it. i have not done any work on the video to see if i can get the tail number. the jeep run was a blast and it was good to see other 2coolers in the mix.
> 
> greg


It was nice meeting you as well Greg, If you can, please send me that video or a link to it please.



Bobby said:


> I hate to say it but that all depends on how much money he has and who his lawyer is.sad4sm


 In my experience the FAA does not mess around, I do believe at the very minimum this guy will loose his license!


----------



## JWL

*Gee, What a bunch of tattletails!!*

I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.

I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.

Does anyone know what MYOB means?


----------



## FishAfrica

warlock said:


> This just happened....
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35885646/ns/us_news/
> 
> Plane killed a Jogger on the beach in NC....making an Emergency Landing...as a pilot this guy is toast...pick either one


How is this guy toast? He was making an emergency landing after losing his propeller and oil spewed all over his windshield!
The jogger who was killed was sadly listening to an ipod and didn't hear it coming. Completely different situation then the flyby and I'm sure the pilot will never forgive himself for the accident. Sad story really.


----------



## Lat22

> Oh his flying day's are over.


Why? It was an accident. Unlucky spot to be jogging. Survivors of fatal car accidents don't get their licenses yanked.


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> How is this guy toast? He was making an emergency landing after losing his propeller and oil spewed all over his windshield!
> The jogger who was killed was sadly listening to an ipod and didn't hear it coming. Completely different situation then the flyby and I'm sure the pilot will never forgive himself for the accident. Sad story really.


I believe he was thinking about the guy that was buzzing us being toast because of this accident.


----------



## wtc3

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


If you see me doing something to endanger the lives of others, by all means, please report me.

Last night there were two guys shooting at each other outside of town here and thank God they were both terrible shots. I guess I'm a snitch because I called it in even though nobody was injured. So, no harm no foul, right?


----------



## trodery

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


At your age I would expect you to have a bit more common sense!

Sure, nobody was injured but if you go back and read the entire thread you will see where he did break a guy's surf rod.

Unless this guy is stopped he may very well repeat this kind of behavior and actually kill or harm someone.

In this case I would think you would take your own advice and MYOB.


----------



## 24Buds

MYOB? Kinda like the jeeps were doing till someone burned the shore in a plane. Seems foolish to endanger people enjoying the day on the beach. What if he lost power? Hit a gull, kite or other object, stalled and killed someone? Stupid stunt. Sure I would like to have fun as well, but a plane over a beach with that many people on it isn't cool. JMHO


----------



## POC Troutman

j wadd said:


> well who ever this ******* was he owes me a new harrington surf rod and bouy 30 dollars in leaders... had my rods out on mcfaddin up high and this jack *** flew low enough to catch all 3 lines out and broke one of my good poles... please somebody turn him in


Are you serious?????


----------



## Bocephus

Looking at the pictures a lot of lives were endangered. Innocent men, women, and children could have lost their life all because some idiot wanted to show off....I'll bet my next paycheck the guy was under the "influence" of something.

MYOB ?......give me a break ! This wasn't same "small infraction" this was a MAJOR INCIDENT, that could have easily had tragic results.


----------



## jeff.w

?


----------



## Steelersfan

*...*



POC Troutman said:


> Are you serious?????


If it is, hopefully he can get the full name of the guy and file in small claims to get reimbursed for his surf equipment.

I really am surprised people weren't tossing full beverage cans at the arse hole as low as he was. That would have just made a dangerous incident more so but would have got the point across.


----------



## POC Troutman

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


You're an idiot....go back and read the thread then throw yourself off the dock of the marina you're sitting on....did you seriously just compare breaking the no wake rule to buzzing a beach full of people in a plane at 100+ mph???? WOOOWWWWW....i'm honestly speachless....how did you make it to 60 with that mentality....?


----------



## warlock

Just because its an emergency on your part does not give you the right to kill some one trying to save yourself...toast is toast...negligent homicide comes to mind...sorry for the sidetrack&#8230;.


----------



## speckle-catcher

negligent homicide?

that would imply the airplane malfunction and subsequent landing was somehow the pilot's fault.

Sometimes - accidents really do happen.


----------



## warlock

Aviation accidents are treated much different than car accidents just ask Any FFA examiners or Aviation Lawyers....or any Pilot who has had the misfortune of putting it down in an emergency.

Props dont fall off without neglegence on someones part...Accidents dont just happen and most can be stopped, ask anyone who studies the process.

Take off is optional landing is manditory...the pilot is responcible for his intended or unintended actions...


----------



## regulator

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


WOW, you gotta be kidding me are you serious, maybe you know the pilot or are the pilot...and trying to save his ***...I have read some idiotic stuff on this forum, and have wrote some (got flamed for it also) ...but you take the cake... that is the most absurd response I have read... hope I never see you at a marina...have a good day


----------



## wtc3

Steelersfan said:


> ......I really am surprised people weren't tossing full beverage cans at the arse hole as low as he was.........


Is the guy in the bottom right of this picture slingin' a surf rod at him? Seems like a big surf weight would have gotten the point across as well..........

http://photos4.meetupstatic.com/phot..._13626395.jpeg


----------



## FishAfrica

warlock said:


> Aviation accidents are treated much different than car accidents just ask Any FFA examiners or Aviation Lawyers....or any Pilot who has had the misfortune of putting it down in an emergency.
> 
> Props dont fall off without neglegence on someones part...Accidents dont just happen and most can be stopped, ask anyone who studies the process.
> 
> Take off is optional landing is manditory...the pilot is responcible for his intended or unintended actions...


Have you considered the fact that the pilot, who realized he wasn't going to make it to the airport without possibly plowing into Houses and More innocent people, chose the beach as a last ditch effort, and if he had been inches higher would have missed the jogger and be a HERO?!? 
Come on, his propeller left the aircraft! Those Lancairs are not built for gliding- they are built for speed, his glide ratio was about as good as a brick. Let's not crucify the guy! 
It's a sad event and it has ruined the lives of lots of people and will only be a good thing for the thieving lawyers!


----------



## wtc3

FishAfrica said:


> Have you considered the fact that the pilot, who realized he wasn't going to make it to the airport without possibly plowing into Houses and More innocent people, chose the beach as a last ditch effort, and if he had been inches higher would have missed the jogger and be a HERO?!?


HUH????

I didn't realize there there was a jogger hit at the beach???? I guess I need to go back and _*read a little more thoroughly*_:headknock


----------



## POC Troutman

wtc3 said:


> HUH????
> 
> I didn't realize there there was a jogger hit at the beach???? I guess I need to go back and _*read a little more thoroughly*_:headknock


Ya, in North Carolina near hilton head resort. bad deal


----------



## trodery

j wadd said:


> well who ever this ******* was he owes me a new harrington surf rod and bouy 30 dollars in leaders... had my rods out on mcfaddin up high and this jack *** flew low enough to catch all 3 lines out and broke one of my good poles... please somebody turn him in


J Wadd...the FAA wants your name and phone number. They wish to speak to you about the incident you described. I sent you a PM asking you for that information...please respond when you can.


----------



## wtc3

POC Troutman said:


> Ya, in North Carolina near hilton head resort. bad deal


Wow.... I guess I missed the link in a previous post. Sad deal for sure.


----------



## warlock

As a pilot of 31 years and 5000+ hrs I was commenting on the result... not the Aviators actions...the FAA and Tort Lawyers will find him neglegent...I need not comment again...


----------



## FishAfrica

warlock said:


> As a pilot of 31 years and 5000+ hrs I was commenting on the result... not the Aviators actions...the FAA and Tort Lawyers will find him neglegent...I need not comment again...


Roger that! Got almost 9000 hrs in myself, 98% of that Below 300ft agl.
Friendly skies buddy.


----------



## trodery

I just spoke with an FAA Safety Inspector. She indicated that she had several reports (even one from the Galveston County Sheriff's Office) concerning this guy.

The FAA will not accept email reports so we must send them via snail mail. If you send in a report please include your name, address and signature.

Mail your report to...

*Regina S. Brock
General Aviation Safety Inspector
Federal Aviation Administration
12650 North Featherwood Drive
Houston, Texas 77034-4411

Please include any photographs you may have.
*


----------



## Jolly Roger

FishAfrica said:


> Have you considered the fact that the pilot, who realized he wasn't going to make it to the airport without possibly plowing into Houses and More innocent people, chose the beach as a last ditch effort, and if he had been inches higher would have missed the jogger and be a HERO?!?
> !


If he was a good pilot, he would have hit the water, not the beach where he could kill someone. Not suppose to drive down the beach at 60mph, do not why in the hell people think it is OK to fly down the beach at these speeds and faster.


----------



## boom!

happy birthday bobby!


----------



## Levelwind

Jolly Roger said:


> If he was a good pilot, he would have hit the water, not the beach where he could kill someone.


That would imply that he could see, to tell where the water was. Besides, then he'd probably have hit a swimmer.

A lot of people are half right. PROBABLY SOMEONE is to blame for the prop coming off and the resulting freakish accident. I say probably because it could possibly have been a 100% material defect - not likely. The guy had only a rough idea of where he was landing and probably never saw the person he hit.

I have landed an airplane with the windscreen mostly obscured (ice) and it isn't a real precise manouver with power at your disposal, much less without.

Unless the pilot installed the prop and improperly torqued or didn't safety the bolts I suspect he won't be held at fault.

As far as the Galveston buzzer is concerned, yep, he's fixin to get burned.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Levelwind said:


> . Besides, then he'd probably have hit a swimmer.
> 
> .


not going to happen with water temps in the 50s, and he would have only had to get a 100 yards off the beach to be far enough away.

If the pilot could find the beach to land, he knew where the water was. Nothing "freakish" about it, the pilot could not see and landed in a place where people are. Poor, poor choice. If he was a good pilot, he would have ditched in the ocean where he had no chance of hurting anyone else.


----------



## speckle-catcher

It's real easy to sit here and criticize the pilot's actions after the fact.


----------



## Jolly Roger

speckle-catcher said:


> It's real easy to sit here and criticize the pilot's actions after the fact.


Unless I am reading it wrong, the pilot was making an emergency landing. That means he still had some control.

He made the choice to land where people are, and could not see good enough to see if his choice of landing area was clear of people. This was a poor choice.

Not hard to figure that out.


----------



## trodery

KPRC (Chanel 2 News) will be at my house at about 6pm for an interview. If any of you want to come by and give your statement come on by the house!

PM me if you need my address!


----------



## Gilbert

wish I was perfect to judge others actions/faults hwell:


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*LMAO*

This is almost as good as the dude's argueing over the 4 wheelers.
Planes don't pull over they fall. Once they get low, they stay low. Maybe he should have just bailed out?!

Oh, as for the moron on the beach. He's another moron on the beach.

Really I just wanted to say Hi! Play on...


----------



## Jolly Roger

trodery said:


> KPRC (Chanel 2 News) will be at my house at about 6pm for an interview. If any of you want to come by and give your statement come on by the house!
> 
> PM me if you need my address!


Can not make it

low flying planes have never bothered me until this saturday. Had my daughter with me with this bastard flew low over our heads. Do not like having anything that large going that fast close to my kid. How anyone can defend this guy is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Levelwind

Yeah alright Jolly, whatever. The guy also had a passenger and who knows the state of the surf. It tends to be big and rough in that part of the world. The pilot and his passenger deserved to live also. He was in a bad place and had bad luck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> KPRC (Chanel 2 News) will be at my house at about 6pm for an interview. If any of you want to come by and give your statement come on by the house!
> 
> PM me if you need my address!


Better buff your dress Crocs!


----------



## Tailshot

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


Aren't you the same guy who had to stop smoking dope because of drug testing at your hairdresser job?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Levelwind said:


> Yeah alright Jolly, whatever. The guy also had a passenger and who knows the state of the surf. It tends to be big and rough in that part of the world. The pilot and his passenger deserved to live also. He was in a bad place and had bad luck.


Guess the pilot felt he deserved to live more then anyone on the beach.

How far can a Experimental Lancair IV-P plane glide?


----------



## trodery

Another picture has surfaced!


----------



## speckle-catcher

wow - what is that...40' AGL? 30'?

where's InnerwebJ to use some pineneedles and measure it?


----------



## jeff.w

Hey Trod, 
Here's an idea. When they are doing the interview tonight, make sure you have one of your fillet tables handy so you can do your interview from the pimp position. Free advertisement :cop:

Start it off like..."Well looky here's, dis is how it all went down"

:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher

courtesy flush said:


> Be sure to mention in your interview about drinking beer and driving. Of course I'm sure all of you safety dogs had designated drivers!


speaking of courtesy flush...


----------



## Jolly Roger

trodery said:


> Another picture has surfaced!


That is about how high he was one time when he went over me and my family.


----------



## trodery

jeff.w said:


> Hey Trod,
> Here's an idea. When they are doing the interview tonight, make sure you have one of your fillet tables handy so you can do your interview from the pimp position. Free advertisement :cop:
> 
> Start it off like..."Well looky here's, dis is how it all went down"
> 
> :rotfl:


LOL...Jeff you ain't quite right!


----------



## On The Hook

trodery said:


> KPRC (Chanel 2 News) will be at my house at about 6pm for an interview. If any of you want to come by and give your statement come on by the house!
> 
> PM me if you need my address!


Please make note that this "pilots" actions do not reflect the way most pilots fly, and that he alone should receive punishment for his actions. Also remember that planes don't just fall out of the sky. Lots of people park at the approach end of runways just to watch the planes as they fly just overhead as they land.

What he did was wrong, and it seems that many people may for unknown reasons have been scared, but likely had nothing to be scared of (if they were familiar with flying, they would better understand how it works and would likely not have been scared). Don't think I'm saying it was ok (it was not), but rather there was not much to be scared of in all actuality. I think the other idiot in Austin may have instilled fear in the general public.

Please contact AOPA at 800-872-2672 before your interview. This incident could be very damaging to all pilots not just this jerk.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Levelwind said:


> Yeah alright Jolly, whatever. The guy also had a passenger and who knows the state of the surf. It tends to be big and rough in that part of the world. The pilot and his passenger deserved to live also. He was in a bad place and had bad luck.


Here is a pic of the surf and the plane where the guy was killed

http://www.breitbart.com/image.php?...9a6f2de79&show_article=1&article_id=D9EFRU0O2


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

So this happened near McFaddin or Galveston? Sorry I tried to read most of the thread, just don't have time.


----------



## regulator

courtesy flush said:


> Be sure to mention in your interview about drinking beer and driving. Of course I'm sure all of you safety dogs had designated drivers!


Drinking a beer on the beach vs flying a plane over a crowded beach acting like an idiot...you gotta be kidding me moron ...I am sure you would of felt safe out there with your kids while this *** hole was up there...get a life


----------



## trodery

On The Hook said:


> Please make note that this "pilots" actions do not reflect the way most pilots fly, and that he alone should receive punishment for his actions. Also remember that planes don't just fall out of the sky. Lots of people park at the approach end of runways just to watch the planes as they fly just overhead as they land.
> 
> What he did was wrong, and it seems that many people may for unknown reasons have been scared, but likely had nothing to be scared of (if they were familiar with flying, they would better understand how it work and would likely not have been scared). Don't think I'm saying it was ok (it was not), but rather there was not much to be scared of in all actuality. I think the other idiot in Austin may have instilled fear in the general public.
> 
> Please contact AOPA at 800-872-2672 before your interview. This incident could be very damaging to all pilots not just this jerk.


I don't have any intentions of trying to damage the reputation of everyday pilots, I know that most of them are good folks who follow the rules and I myself used to fly...I understand the program.

As far as being scared...HELL YES I was scared! I thought the guy was literally going to hit me with the plane! I may not be real smart but I know that getting hit by a plane would HURT!


----------



## Bobby

trodery said:


> I don't have any intentions of trying to damage the reputation of everyday pilots, I know that most of them are good folks who follow the rules and I myself used to fly...I understand the program.
> 
> As far as being scared...HELL YES I was scared! I thought the guy was literally going to hit me with the plane! *I may not be real smart but I know that getting hit by a plane would HURT!*


Only for a very short time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tune in next week to CSI Santa Fe! :cop: :cop: :cop:


----------



## jimmy64

so regulator are you saying you felt safe driving home with your kids with people drinking on the beach then getting on the freeway and driving next to you ?


----------



## trodery

Who said anything about anybody drinking and driving?


----------



## sweenyite

trodery said:


> Another picture has surfaced!


You call that LOW? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

jeff.w said:


> Hey Trod,
> Here's an idea. When they are doing the interview tonight, make sure you have one of your fillet tables handy so you can do your interview from the pimp position. Free advertisement :cop:
> 
> Start it off like..."Well looky here's, dis is how it all went down"
> 
> :rotfl:


No offense Trod, but Ripley's old lady makes that table look much sweeter!


----------



## regulator

ain't saying that at all... but the guys responding here think it is ok for this yahoo to be up there flying like that... so I guess we now have to look out for drunk while flying and drunk while driving..the people taking up for this guy just floor me..


----------



## On The Hook

trodery said:


> I don't have any intentions of trying to damage the reputation of everyday pilots, I know that most of them are good folks who follow the rules and I myself used to fly...I understand the program.
> 
> As far as being scared...HELL YES I was scared! I thought the guy was literally going to hit me with the plane! I may not be real smart but I know that getting hit by a plane would HURT!


Trod,

I might agree about the smart thing (Green jeep and all):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. I'm not thinking you would paint anyone else as bad, just that the media would stretch things to get better ratings.

Your right, getting hit by a plane would likely hurt (once for a very short time, then it would all be over for you).

Please don't think I'm picking at you (I'm not), just trying to keep the media in line. Thanks for turning this idiot in, we don't want that type of person doing much more than walking.

General aviation is dying and idiots like this guy don't help the cause any. Maybe you should get back in the left seat and add to the pilot population. Good people are always welcome as pilots.

The second incident was very sad. I cannot imagine what the family and pilot are going through.

Post a link to your interview so we can all see it.

OTH....................


----------



## trodery

I promise to do my absolute best to lead the media to the TRUTH, I have no control over their editing but I promise I will do my best!

Channel 11 news will be here at 6:30pm


----------



## On The Hook

trodery said:


> I promise to do my absolute best to lead the media to the TRUTH, I have no control over their editing but I promise I will do my best!
> 
> Channel 11 news will be here at 6:30pm


Thanks!


----------



## REELING 65

trodery said:


> I promise to do my absolute best to lead the media to the TRUTH, I have no control over their editing but I promise I will do my best!
> 
> Channel 11 news will be here at 6:30pm


 Yeah,Thanks:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> I promise to do my absolute best to lead the media to the TRUTH, I have no control over their editing but I promise I will do my best!
> 
> Channel 11 news will be here at 6:30pm


Give a shout out to your buddy the Real Estate agent and be sure to drop his phone number in there!


----------



## trodery

OK...both news crews have left the house. I had a few guys that were there with me at the beach that day here also.

Both stations indicated the piece will air at 10pm tonight.


----------



## monkeyman1

someone should have put a spider weight thru his windshield as an act of self defense. can't believe anyone would defend this sort of flagrant lack of safety. guess there are a couple in every crowd...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

trodery said:


> OK...both news crews have left the house. I had a few guys that were there with me at the beach that day here also.
> 
> Both stations indicated the piece will air at 10pm tonight.


Which Stations?


----------



## Bobby

2 and 11


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bobby said:


> 2 and 11


WOW...did Daniella Guzman come to your house?


----------



## grayfish

Thought some of you would like to see this. The Wingspan of the aircraft is list to right at 40 feet. I admit that this image is probable off due to persective, could be off a foot or so. I put the nose gear strut on the wing leading edge. He was really Low.


----------



## RockportRobert

grayfish said:


> Thought some of you would like to see this. The Wingspan of the aircraft is list to right at 40 feet. I admit that this image is probable off due to persective, could be off a foot or so. I put the nose gear strut on the wing leading edge. He was really Low.


Based on the shadows of the plane and the truck, the plane is nearly directly over the truck. How can someone have that kind of disregard for the safety of others?!?!


----------



## Harbormaster

grayfish said:


> Thought some of you would like to see this. The Wingspan of the aircraft is list to right at 40 feet. I admit that this image is probable off due to persective, could be off a foot or so. I put the nose gear strut on the wing leading edge. He was really Low.


Man...good thing the pilot of the aircraft knew which way was up...can you flip the Dodge? :biggrin:

Get 'im Trod...


----------



## trodery

I can not even begin to pronounce the name from the lady from Channel 2 
*Nefertiti Jáquez*

and it was Jeremy Diesel from 11


----------



## trodery

I think the story on 11 is going to be better but the girl from 2 asked me the most questions.

I know they will do a lot of editing but in both interviews I did say something to the effect that "the actions of this pilot do not reflect the flying community as a whole"


----------



## Poon Chaser

My partner is a pilot and he says Legally you need to stay 500' above/away in unpopulated areas, and 1000' above/away in populated areas. If you doing something really stupid and someone has video, pictures and the FAA want to pursue it, they will. The stupid pilots usually kill themselves before the FAA acts upon them.


----------



## sweenyite

I'm glad no one was hurt. You can bet the heat will be on now!


----------



## Jolly Roger

as low as he was flying over us, if the motor would have mis-fired he would have killed all of us. Way to low to react to any mechanical failure or wind gust.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Ch2 just said plane scare, shocking video.
Did someone get video of the plane or are they talking about Terry?


----------



## trodery

Faron they were most likely talking about the youtube video that is out there.

I'm not very shocking


----------



## Bobby

Looks like channel 11 got good answers but ch 2 got duhhhhhhhh duhhhhhhh huh...............


----------



## Cartman

trodery said:


> Faron they were most likely talking about the youtube video that is out there.


Link?


----------



## Bobby

trodery said:


> Faron they were most likely talking about the youtube video that is out there.
> 
> I'm not very shocking


Terry what did you do to that nice young lady and they got it on video?????


----------



## trodery

I just seen the news preview for channel 11, they are showing the youtube video!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

trodery said:


> Faron they were most likely talking about the youtube video that is out there.
> 
> I'm not very shocking


Thought you broke out the filet table there for a minute.
Looks like y'all had a blast out there.


----------



## B-Money

Beach, beer, jeeps and little planes....There's an Aggie joke in there somewhere.


----------



## monkeyman1

gonna be on channel 11 at 10 tonight...just said a piece about the incident!


----------



## Bobby

Ch 11 just showed a short version of the plane flying low, but not the one of you and the young lady from ch 2.:smile::smile:


----------



## monkeyman1

and showed a pic!


----------



## monkeyman1

dayum. gonna have to stay up past my bedtime.


----------



## monkeyman1

trodery said:


> I just seen the news preview for channel 11, they are showing the youtube video!


did you position the news cameras to get a shot of the pimp mobile?


----------



## monkeyman1

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...-Bolivar-beach-event-causing-scare-and-damage

nationwide now...


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> as low as he was flying over us, if the motor would have mis-fired he would have killed all of us. Way to low to react to any mechanical failure or wind gust.


First I do not condone what the "pilot" did, but are you serious? Unless the wind was gusting heavily (in which case the plane likely would not have been able to fly to where you were) then wind was of little issue. Wind gusts in most cases have little to no effect on a planes flight, they tend to cause difficulty in landing, but not flight. Wind can move a plane sideways, but that will generally not cause it to fall from the sky. I'm not talking about wind shear as that is different.

All planes can glide with the engine out. Take for example the plane that landed on the beach on the other coast. It was at 13,500 feet when it lost it's propeller and it did not fall from the sky. Obviously, the higher or faster, the more it will glide. This guy was wrong to be so low over a people in a public place, but I don't believe there was much danger of the plane falling from the sky.

Visit an airport and find an old timer to take you up. Once you understand how it works, you will feel better about it. Like all things in life it has some risk, but there is no need to be fearful of flying or airplanes.

I'm sorry you had this experience and that it was traumatic for you, I hope you don't hold those feeling against other pilots. Flying is fun, generally safe, and makes many things possible that otherwise would not be.

Flying is complicated and many people do not fully understand how and why thing happen or what procedures or regulations must be complied with. With certain exceptions one can fly where and when one chooses. No permission or flight plan is required (much like when you take a trip in your car).


----------



## Primer

T-Rod gonna be on the t.v.! Saw the commercial on 11


----------



## trodery

monkeyman1 said:


> http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-6928-Houston-Page-One-Examiner~y2010m3d16-FAA-goes-after-pilot-who-buzzed-over-Bolivar-beach-event-causing-scare-and-damage
> 
> nationwide now...


That article is quoting me word for word.


----------



## kdubya

monkeyman1 said:


> http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-6928-Houston-Page-One-Examiner~y2010m3d16-FAA-goes-after-pilot-who-buzzed-over-Bolivar-beach-event-causing-scare-and-damage
> 
> nationwide now...


That pilot is up to his eyebrows in trouble... Hope he pays for it.

That situation could have gone really really bad in an instant.

Great job by those contributing information and getting everything forwarded to the FAA. :cheers:

Kelly


----------



## Blk Jck 224

trodery said:


> I can not even begin to pronounce the name from the lady from Channel 2
> *Nefertiti Jáquez*
> 
> and it was Jeremy Diesel from 11


Kewl...Nefertitties is hot too! :cheers:


----------



## trodery

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl...Nefertitties is hot too! :cheers:


When she called me on the phone and introduced herself I asked her exactly six times to repeat her name...I finally gave up on understanding her name!


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> F
> 
> All planes can glide with the engine out. Take for example the plane that landed on the beach on the other coast. It was at 13,500 feet when it lost it's propeller and it did not fall from the sky. Obviously, the higher or faster, the more it will glide. This guy was wrong to be so low over a people in a public place, but I don't believe there was much danger of the plane falling from the sky.
> 
> .


Do not know why you would think this was traumatic for me, I have spent enough time in small planes. Just a idiot with a plane.

Also at 30' above the sand, how far you think he is going to glide? No where ,he would crash to the beach, plowing through crowds of people.

You can defend this dumbass all you want. I do not have to spend any time at the airport to figure this one out. Wind may not effect a plane much when it is flying a 1000' up, got plenty of room to get pushed around, drop, etc.. but when a few feet off the ground not much room for error.

Been in beavers enough to know the effects of wind on small planes.


----------



## kdubya

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nefertitties


LMAO !! :rotfl:

Kelly


----------



## dknut

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


I honestly can't believe that there people out in this world that are as stupid as you and for you to have made it 60 years, is well... way beyond me. You are saying that since he didn't get caught that it is ok? That no one should turn him because that's tattling? "*Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.*" So by this theory, if I go rob a bank but don't hurt anyone, it's perfectly fine by you because no one was injured... ??? Wow, you are an idiot. Part of me hopes that you are just trolling to get a response, because I'd really hate knowing that someone as idiotic as you could actually turn on a computer.

Without punishment this guy could do it again, worse yet, it could inspire other to take risks like this. Then what? It's all fun and games until a plane wrecks into a crowd of women and children? No.. I'm sorry, that's not how it works. I hope they pursue the pilot and once they find him, I hope they prosecute to the full limit the law will allow.

Kudos to all that are helping catch this guy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

JWL said:


> I remember from my youth that NO ONE like anyone who tattled. Sure, what the pilot did was illegal, so what. No one was injured so, no harm, no foul.
> 
> I think I will sit outside a marina an report EVERYONE I see who commits any infraction regardless of how small. After all, it is illegal. So all of you need to ensure you follow every rules concerning wakes, having beers in your hand, etc. as I shall be reporting each and everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know what MYOB means?


Man...you spent way too much time at Gilbert's Birthday Party today.:birthday2
You had better put that chit out Bro! :spineyes:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

On The Hook said:


> First I do not condone what the "pilot" did, but are you serious? Unless the wind was gusting heavily (in which case the plane likely would not have been able to fly to where you were) then wind was of little issue. Wind gusts in most cases have little to no effect on a planes flight, they tend to cause difficulty in landing, but not flight. Wind can move a plane sideways, but that will generally not cause it to fall from the sky. I'm not talking about wind shear as that is different.
> 
> All planes can glide with the engine out. Take for example the plane that landed on the beach on the other coast. It was at 13,500 feet when it lost it's propeller and it did not fall from the sky. Obviously, the higher or faster, the more it will glide. This guy was wrong to be so low over a people in a public place, but I don't believe there was much danger of the plane falling from the sky.
> 
> Visit an airport and find an old timer to take you up. Once you understand how it works, you will feel better about it. Like all things in life it has some risk, but there is no need to be fearful of flying or airplanes.
> 
> I'm sorry you had this experience and that it was traumatic for you, I hope you don't hold those feeling against other pilots. Flying is fun, generally safe, and makes many things possible that otherwise would not be.
> 
> Flying is complicated and many people do not fully understand how and why thing happen or what procedures or regulations must be complied with. With certain exceptions one can fly where and when one chooses. No permission or flight plan is required (much like when you take a trip in your car).


Yeah, flying is complicated and that idiot doesn't need to be flying. The pics you see are a micro-shot of all the people in harms way. Stop trying to defend this idiot and call it what it is.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That Queen Neffertittie is a hottie!


----------



## scwine

Link to the youtube video???


----------



## kdubya

On The Hook said:


> This guy was wrong to be so low over a people in a public place, but ......................."


You should have just stopped right there. Have you looked through this entire thread to see the plane about 20 feet above the top of a truck, as well as numerous people scared to death. Well, how about the guy who lost a friggin surf rod that was..............ready ?? Hit by the plane.

Kelly


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> First I do not condone what the "pilot" did, but are you serious? Unless the wind was gusting heavily (in which case the plane likely would not have been able to fly to where you were) then wind was of little issue. Wind gusts in most cases have little to no effect on a planes flight, they tend to cause difficulty in landing, but not flight. Wind can move a plane sideways, but that will generally not cause it to fall from the sky. I'm not talking about wind shear as that is different.
> 
> ).


Wind was blowing 20+ out of the north saturday.

http://cbs4denver.com/national/Cory.Lidle.New.2.275240.html

WASHINGTON (AP) ― 









A light wind was cited by federal investigators Friday for blowing a small airplane carrying Yankees pitcher Cory Lidle off course and into a New York City high-rise on Oct. 11.

The National Transportation Safety Board said the wind, coupled with the pilot's inability to turn sharply, forced the aircraft away from its intended path over the East River and into the building.


----------



## longhorns13

*Pics*

Love the pics and story about this issue. I see it made the news! Wait till my pics get developed and you can see what the beach and jeeps(yellow) look like from the plane!!! I'll send those to the FAA and Ch. 11 too!!!


----------



## Tortuga

scwine said:


> Link to the youtube video???


----------



## huntinguy

longhorns13;2644816.......... from the plane!!! [/QUOTE said:


> this is about to get interesting. I've got popcorn!


----------



## trodery

longhorns13 said:


> Love the pics and story about this issue. I see it made the news! Wait till my pics get developed and you can see what the beach and jeeps(yellow) look like from the plane!!! I'll send those to the FAA and Ch. 11 too!!!


HUH? You were in a plane taking pictures?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

What channel will be best...2 or 11 :question:


----------



## FishAfrica

On The Hook said:


> First I do not condone what the "pilot" did, but are you serious? Unless the wind was gusting heavily (in which case the plane likely would not have been able to fly to where you were) then wind was of little issue. Wind gusts in most cases have little to no effect on a planes flight, they tend to cause difficulty in landing, but not flight. Wind can move a plane sideways, but that will generally not cause it to fall from the sky. I'm not talking about wind shear as that is different.
> 
> All planes can glide with the engine out. Take for example the plane that landed on the beach on the other coast. It was at 13,500 feet when it lost it's propeller and it did not fall from the sky. Obviously, the higher or faster, the more it will glide. This guy was wrong to be so low over a people in a public place, but I don't believe there was much danger of the plane falling from the sky.
> 
> Visit an airport and find an old timer to take you up. Once you understand how it works, you will feel better about it. Like all things in life it has some risk, but there is no need to be fearful of flying or airplanes.
> 
> I'm sorry you had this experience and that it was traumatic for you, I hope you don't hold those feeling against other pilots. Flying is fun, generally safe, and makes many things possible that otherwise would not be.
> 
> Flying is complicated and many people do not fully understand how and why thing happen or what procedures or regulations must be complied with. With certain exceptions one can fly where and when one chooses. No permission or flight plan is required (much like when you take a trip in your car).


100% agree. This whole event has been blown WAY out of proportion. The FAA has been contacted and will deal with the pilot. The news will only succeed in making the average Joe more paranoid about airplanes......sad3sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

longhorns13 said:


> Love the pics and story about this issue. I see it made the news! Wait till my pics get developed and you can see what the beach and jeeps(yellow) look like from the plane!!! I'll send those to the FAA and Ch. 11 too!!!


This is a troll...sad3sm


----------



## Bobby

longhorns13 said:


> Love the pics and story about this issue. I see it made the news! Wait till my pics get developed and you can see what the beach and jeeps(yellow) look like from the plane!!! I'll send those to the FAA and Ch. 11 too!!!


Since when does the FAA have any authority over Jeeps and beaches?

And if you were the pilot of that plane are you so dumb to think no one would get your tail number?



Blk Jck 224 said:


> This is a troll...sad3sm


I think so too.


----------



## huntinguy

I agree. I jumped too fast, if wasn't he'd have the pics. Not yet developed was too convenient.


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> 100% agree. This whole event has been blown WAY out of proportion. The FAA has been contacted and will deal with the pilot. The news will only succeed in making the average Joe more paranoid about airplanes......sad3sm


That is your opinion Fish but you were not there (please correct me if I am wrong) to experience this. We had no idea what this guy's intentions were... was it to find the right group to crash into to commit suicide? We did not know what was going on other than the guy was way to close for our comfort. NOBODY that was there has said we are blowing it out of proportion hwell:

I don't think any of us are experiencing any paranoia but it today's crazy world me must be alert to our surroundings and do what we can to ensure our safety.

In all honesty the pilot should consider himself lucky that my wife didn't fire a couple rounds of 45 caliber hollow points into his cockpit, she was in fear for her life after he passed by the second time!


----------



## On The Hook

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, flying is complicated and that idiot doesn't need to be flying. The pics you see are a micro-shot of all the people in harms way. Stop trying to defend this idiot and call it what it is.


You might want to read my posts again. I did not defend what the guy did, in fact, I said it was wrong.


----------



## boom!

trodery said:


> In all honesty the pilot should consider himself lucky that my wife didn't fire a couple rounds of 45 caliber hollow points into his cockpit, she was in fear for her life after he passed by the second time!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: settle down callahan.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'm betting he was trying to interface with a Doppler Radar and he made the fatal error of assuming your head was it until he saw the silver-backed gorilla hair on your back... LOL


----------



## trodery

boomgoon said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: settle down callahan.


LOL Boom, I am the calm one in the family! I was not real sure I wanted to buy that woman a 45 :spineyes:


----------



## BubbaGoose

I am still surprised she didn't put three into the plane.


----------



## trodery

BubbaGoose said:


> HP, you obviously don't know the lady in question.


Yeah Darrell, old HP knows Marilyn...she has slammed his hand in a car door before


----------



## Tortuga

and another thing, Trod...I'm getting danged sick and tired of seeing your ugly puss on channel 11 every 15 minutes as their 'teaser'...

My Gawd....I know somebody FAMOUS.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

On The Hook said:


> You might want to read my posts again. I did not defend what the guy did, in fact, I said it was wrong.


Yeah, you kind of did defend what the guy did in a kind of veiled way... Ne re-reading necessary


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> Yeah Darrell, old HP knows Marilyn...she has slammed his hand in a car door before


I KNOW that's right! LOL


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> and another thing, Trod...I'm getting danged sick and tired of seeing your ugly puss on channel 11 every 15 minutes as their 'teaser'...
> 
> My Gawd....I know somebody FAMOUS.....


I have not seen it yet...I'm busy watching 2cool. Marilyn seen it a couple times!


----------



## Bily Lovec

Ive had a few pilot friends over the years. All, to a fault were level headed, followed EVER rule concerning the plane, FAA, safety, flying, whatever.
they would NEVER break a flying rule unless it was life threatening.

The concerned butthat ya'll been talking about breaks rules. Im willing to bet buzzing the beach wasnt the first rule he's flagerently and willing broke. He's prolly the type who breaks rules/laws then buys his way out of the trouble. 
He has no business flying. period.


----------



## FishAfrica

trodery said:


> That is your opinion Fish but you were not there (please correct me if I am wrong) to experience this. We had no idea what this guy's intentions were... was it to find the right group to crash into to commit suicide? We did not know what was going on other than the guy was way to close for our comfort. NOBODY that was there has said we are blowing it out of proportion hwell:
> 
> I don't think any of us are experiencing any paranoia but it today's crazy world me must be alert to our surroundings and do what we can to ensure our safety.
> 
> In all honesty the pilot should consider himself lucky that my wife didn't fire a couple rounds of 45 caliber hollow points into his cockpit, she was in fear for her life after he passed by the second time!


I'm just saying as a pilot who makes a living flying low to the ground, you just made the public more paranoid everytime they see us working. I understand you were angry and upset, but was it necessary to call the news? I guess I won't be watching tonight to see what spin they put on it now.

Also I wouldn't recommend SHOOTING at any airplane, that is a Federal Offense, no questions asked.


----------



## trodery

LOL...I just seen my pretty wife on TV "It was wrong" she says


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> Wind was blowing 20+ out of the north saturday.
> 
> http://cbs4denver.com/national/Cory.Lidle.New.2.275240.html
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) ―
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A light wind was cited by federal investigators Friday for blowing a small airplane carrying Yankees pitcher Cory Lidle off course and into a New York City high-rise on Oct. 11.
> 
> The National Transportation Safety Board said the wind, coupled with the pilot's inability to turn sharply, forced the aircraft away from its intended path over the East River and into the building.


Exactly, The plane did not fall from the sky. The wind was blowing and the plane was turning, so the plane made a larger turn (that was not corrected for) than was desired. Much like doing doughnuts, the faster you go the larger the circle due to skidding.

Simplified example:
0 mph wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 100 mph ground speed
20 mph head-wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 80 mph ground speed
20 mph tail-wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 120 mph ground speed

In all cases above, plane is still flying 100 mph. Only ground speed changes. The wind did not change the flying speed of the plane. Unless the plane was near stall speed, which by what is shown in the video, it was not, there would be little effect caused by the wind.

The pilot was still wrong for doing what he did.


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> I'm just saying as a pilot who makes a living flying low to the ground, you just made the public more paranoid everytime they see us working. I understand you were angry and upset, but was it necessary to call the news? I guess I won't be watching tonight to see what spin they put on it now.
> 
> Also I wouldn't recommend SHOOTING at any airplane, that is a Federal Offense, no questions asked.


I'm not going to argue with you, the guy was wrong and I am taking the steps I feel will accomplish his due justice PERIOD


----------



## On The Hook

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, you kind of did defend what the guy did in a kind of veiled way... Ne re-reading necessary


Sorry, don't agree.


----------



## Snake

its on tv right now


----------



## D.L.

Its on.... top story, lookin good Trodery!


----------



## chickenboy

lead story on 11, some of ya'll could of used some makeup


----------



## FishAfrica

trodery said:


> I'm not going to argue with you, the guy was wrong and I am taking the steps I feel will accomplish his due justice PERIOD


That's the FAA's job not yours.


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> Exactly, The plane did not fall from the sky. The wind was blowing and the plane was turning, so the plane made a larger turn (that was not corrected for) than was desired. Much like doing doughnuts, the faster you go the larger the circle due to skidding.
> 
> Simplified example:
> 0 mph wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 100 mph ground speed
> 20 mph head-wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 80 mph ground speed
> 20 mph tail-wind plane flying 100 mph airspeed = 120 mph ground speed
> 
> In all cases above, plane is still flying 100 mph. Only ground speed changes. The wind did not change the flying speed of the plane. Unless the plane was near stall speed, which by what is shown in the video, it was not, there would be little effect caused by the wind.
> 
> The pilot was still wrong for doing what he did.


Yes Exactly, that plane got pushed into a building by wind. The plane at the beach was much,much closer to beach homes and people on the ground.

Wind has a MAJOR effect on small planes when under way.

I do not think you seem to understand how close to the ground he was. He was flying in a cross wind. He was so close to the gound, he could have clipped a vehical under him with his wing because of a gust of wind.

You can keep defending him all you want to, I was there. I know enough about planes to know that wind pushes them around. Flying 30' above a large group of people is stupid, even more stupid in a strong cross wind.

If you are tring to convince everyone that wind can push a plane into buildings, yet not going to effect a plane flying 30' over the head of thousands of people. More power to you, do not figure many people are going to buy that Bullchit.


----------



## Jolly Roger

FishAfrica said:


> That's the FAA's job not yours.


My job when it is my family he is flying over.


----------



## Ted Gentry

chickenboy said:


> lead story on 11, some of ya'll could of used some makeup


Or maybe a pearl necklace to dress them up a bit.


----------



## On The Hook

trodery said:


> I'm not going to argue with you, the guy was wrong and I am taking the steps I feel will accomplish his due justice PERIOD


Trodery is doing the right thing, but like I suggested previously, the media is stretching things to make headlines.

Pilot=F-
Trod=A+
Media=F-


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> That's the FAA's job not yours.


The FAA was not there to see the actions of your fellow pilot, we were.

This is America and I am free to report anything to anybody I choose to report to whether you like it or not. I was not placed on this earth to please you.

I could really care less if you agree with my actions or not!:work:

And by the way...I did not make the public more paranoid of planes....YOUR FELLOW PILOT DID THAT! I was not at the controls of the plane


----------



## Blk Jck 224

D.L. said:


> Its on.... top story, lookin good Trodery!


X2...you're a movie star. :camera:


----------



## justinsfa

That jeep is even greener on TV.... haha


----------



## Rainy

Way to go 2coolers. Nice work.


----------



## essayons75

FishAfrica said:


> That's the FAA's job not yours.


Yeah, and it is the Houston Police Department's job to defend my house as an intruder kicks in my door to terrorize my family.

You're a KNUCKLEHEAD!!! That will probably be the nicest comment you get here for your comments.


----------



## chickenboy

Gittin' tired of ya'll calling Trodery a "Junior Aircraft Controller". Though he has earned the reputation of "Junior Game Warden", I will draw a line in the sand and stand up for him on this one.


----------



## Trouthunter

Terry can I have your autograph? 

Good job.

TH


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Somebody Please Slime T-Rod for me for keeping the Island safer...I'm all out. :slimer:


----------



## Tortuga

Really good pic of you and your Daughter on there, Trod...:rotfl:


----------



## Primer

justinsfa said:


> That jeep is even greener on TV.... haha


 You should see it in person!


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> Really good pic of you and your Daughter on there, Trod...:rotfl:


LOL....Suck Up! :rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68

All i said when i was Terry was ' WOULD YA LOOK AT THE HEAD ON THAT MOFO!!!


----------



## Spirit

Lead story on both stations! WTG Trodery. I'm glad you stepped up and reported this guy and brought enough attention to it that it won't be easy to sweep it under the carpet. Idiots like that guy have no business flying a plane.


----------



## FishAfrica

trodery said:


> The FAA was not there to see the actions of your fellow pilot, we were.
> 
> This is America and I am free to report anything to anybody I choose to report to whether you like it or not. I was not placed on this earth to please you.
> 
> I could really care less if you agree with my actions or not!:work:
> 
> And by the way...I did not make the public more paranoid of planes....YOUR FELLOW PILOT DID THAT! I was not at the controls of the plane


Don't know that pilot, he deserves what he has coming to him.

You sent the FAA the photos and video. They'll take care of him.
Also I'm sure the FAA is going to love your PR campaign, there phone is going to be ringing off the hook with all kinds of false sightings!

You sent the video and photos to the news to be broadcast in front of millions of people who will take it all out of context. Who in turn will call the news everytime a plane flies over even if the plane is abiding by all applicable laws. That's what I'm getting at.:headknock


----------



## essayons75

I heard you use incorrect grammer on channel 2, but I will not jr. grammer police you. It's the price you pay when you go Hollywood. Good job, nice garage!


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> Yes Exactly, that plane got pushed into a building by wind. The plane at the beach was much,much closer to beach homes and people on the ground.
> 
> Wind has a MAJOR effect on small planes when undee way.
> 
> I do not think you seem to understand how close to the ground he was. He was flying in a cross wind. He was so close to the gound, he could clipped a vehical under him with his wing because of a gust of wind.
> 
> You can keep defending him all you want to, I was there. I know enough about planes to know that wind pushes them around. Flying 30' above a large group of people is stupid, even more stupid in a strong cross wind.


I don't think you have any idea what I understand. I'll never stop learning, but have the license to prove I understand flying. You?

Yes he was low, and wrong, but I have not defended him at all. Never said he was in the right, just that you seem to not fully understand how planes fly.

I can clearly see he was low (below regulation minimums) but you seem think that he was going to drop out of the sky. He was not.

You could have been run over by a jeep it seems that they were driving close to pedestrians yet that did not bother you. How may people are killed each day, month, year by cars? by planes? Which one is more likely to kill a pedestrian? I say it is more fear of the unknown and misconception. Still the pilot was wrong, just like those drivers who run red lights.


----------



## TioJaime

trodery said:


> In all honesty the pilot should consider himself lucky that my wife didn't fire a couple rounds of 45 caliber hollow points into his cockpit, she was in fear for her life after he passed by the second time!


People drive 70mph within 12 feet of oncoming vehicles also traveling 70mph all day long but if an airplane comes by below 500' AGL then the "WHAT IFs" kick in. OMG what if he crashes??? What if he's a terriorist? What if there was a day care nearby?

IMO this whole thing was blow way out of proportion! The pilot made a dumb mistake and that is that. Nobody was hurt. Forget the "What IF's":hairout:


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> Don't know that pilot, he deserves what he has coming to him.
> 
> You sent the FAA the photos and video. They'll take care of him.
> Also I'm sure the FAA is going to love your PR campaign, there phone is going to be ringing off the hook with all kinds of false sightings!
> 
> You sent the video and photos to the news to be broadcast in front of millions of people who will take it all out of context. Who in turn will call the news everytime a plane flies over even if the plane is abiding by all applicable laws. That's what I'm getting at.:headknock


Sometimes we must USE the media for the purpose of all that is good!
.


----------



## Primer

I knew that atleast one of the channels would have some footage of the garage!


----------



## chickenboy

trodery said:


> The FAA was not there to see the actions of your fellow pilot, we were.
> 
> This is America and I am free to report anything to anybody I choose to report to whether you like it or not. I was not placed on this earth to please you.
> 
> I could really care less if you agree with my actions or not!:work:
> 
> And by the way...I did not make the public more paranoid of planes....YOUR FELLOW PILOT DID THAT! I was not at the controls of the plane


got your back on this one trodbo......


----------



## chazbo

I didn't think much of this when I 1st saw the post on TTMB......I thought it was a Youtube link or something. 

We also got buzzed by this guy Saturday. We were fishing BTB in kayaks just North of the McFaddin sign on High Island. In fact we saw y'all jeepers got East, and then come back West. Anyway.....5 of us kayakers were anchored up, and this guy comes from the East in his plane, and stands it on one wing, very low, and circles our group of yaks. I thought he was trying to either show off, or scare us. I also thought he was going to make another circle, and try to get lower, but he pulled out, and continued on to the West...

I can't remember if it was before or after I saw y'all jeepers, but I guess it was probably before........


----------



## trodery

TioJaime said:


> People drive 70mph within 12 feet of oncoming vehicles also traveling 70mph all day long but if an airplane comes by below 500' AGL then the "WHAT IFs" kick in. OMG what if he crashes??? What if he's a terriorist? What if there was a day care nearby?
> 
> IMO this whole thing was blow way out of proportion! The pilot made a dumb mistake and that is that. Nobody was hurt. Forget the "What IF's":hairout:


Her is one for you as well! And remember...I was not flying the plane!


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> I don't think you have any idea what I understand. I'll never stop learning, but have the license to prove I understand flying. You?
> 
> Yes he was low, and wrong, but I have not defended him at all. Never said he was in the right, just that you seem to not fully understand how planes fly.
> 
> I can clearly see he was low (below regulation minimums) but you seem think that he was going to drop out of the sky. He was not.
> 
> .


He was so close to the ground, he would have no chocie but to drop out of the sky if anything mechinal failed. 
Can not glide far when you are 30' up. PLEASE tell everyone how far he can glide if his prop fell off and he was 30' above a beach full of people.

I also added this part, you must have missed it. I am going to repost it. I do question what you know, because if you are tring to convince me that a strong cross wind is not going to have any effect on a plane. I am calling BS.

1000' up and a cross wind, no big deal. Got plenty of room to get pushed around.
30' up and a cross wind, can cause major problems because you have no room to get pushed around.



Jolly Roger said:


> If you are tring to convince everyone that wind can push a plane into buildings, yet not going to effect a plane flying 30' over the head of thousands of people. More power to you, do not figure many people are going to buy that Bullchit.


I understand how planes fly.


----------



## BubbaGoose

Hook, you are just wrong.

The clown flew too low, he could have took out a lot of people.

I ain't no pilot, 
but it don't take no pilot's license to figure out what happens 
when Bozo f's up just a teeny bit 
and the Cuisinart cartwheels down the strand.

If some guy in a Vette had come down the beach at that speed
I'm pretty certain we'd be seein' Terry & Co. on the toob 
tryin' to get that taken care of too.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

The sound of that plane brought back memories, it sounded like a movie sound bite, then Trod comes on the screen and I think, is this Star Wars? That guy looks familiar! :slimer: lol Good job fellow 2 cooler.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Oh brother...here come the tree hugger plane nuts
That idiot was in the wrong!!! FFA even said so.

Burn shorelines!!!

lol


----------



## FishAfrica

trodery said:


> Sometimes we must USE the media for the purpose of all that is good!
> .


That's funny. Media and Good in the same sentence that's funny LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## chickenboy

don't forget children's books are being written about this as we type http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=265424


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh brother...here come the tree hugger plane nuts
> That idiot was in the wrong!!! FFA even said so.
> 
> Burn shorelines!!!
> 
> lol


I set a trap...LOL :work:


----------



## Primer

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh brother...here come the tree hugger plane nuts
> That idiot was in the wrong!!! FFA even said so.


 X2


----------



## essayons75

TioJaime said:


> People drive 70mph within 12 feet of oncoming vehicles also traveling 70mph all day long but if an airplane comes by below 500' AGL then the "WHAT IFs" kick in. OMG what if he crashes??? What if he's a terriorist? What if there was a day care nearby?
> 
> IMO this whole thing was blow way out of proportion! The pilot made a dumb mistake and that is that. Nobody was hurt. Forget the "What IF's":hairout:


Yeah, no funnier site than a bunch of beach goers on fire from airplane fuel. I sort of agree with you about driving, but any idiot can get a license to drive a car, but pilots must meet a higher standard.

If this guy was flying at 500' over water it would not have been an issue. It's the same as regular speeder on a dangerous Houston Traffic vs. someone going 120 MPH weaving into any 2" gap to pass other cars. Marginal vs. completely out of control.


----------



## trodery

Seems like some of you have already forgotten about the guy earlier in this post that said the plane broke his surf rod! Imagine that, a guy fishing on the beach minding his own business enjoying life and then a renegade pilot comes along and screws up his day!


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Lets all get in our hotrods and do burn outs and donuts at their airfeilds and hangers lol 


aaaawwwww!!!!!


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> He was so close to the ground, he would have no chocie but to drop out of the sky if anything mechinal failed.
> 
> Can not glide far when you are 30' up. PLEASE tell everyone how far he can glide if his prop fell of and he was 30' above a beach full of people.
> 
> I also added this part, you must have missed it. I am going to repost it. I do question what you know, because if you are tring to convinve me that a strong cross wind is not going to have any effect on a plane. I am calling BS.
> 
> 1000' up and a cross wind, no big deal. Got plenty of room to get pushed around.
> 30' up and a cross wind, can cause major problems because you have no room to get pushed around.


Call it what you like, you can question all you like, but the FAA says I understand. I don't think you have a ticket, and don't understand. The plane flew at different directions and thus had the wind at different angles. Your not understanding how it works. Airspeed is what keeps the plane flying. Sure at slow speeds it can have an effect, but this guy was not near stall speed. Your arguments do not make sense. Like I have said all along, the guy was wrong.


----------



## chickenboy

trodery said:


> Seems like some of you have already forgotten about the guy earlier in this post that said the plane broke his surf rod! Imagine that, a guy fishing on the beach minding his own business enjoying life and then a renegade pilot comes along and screws up his day!


in wooded part of the beach the dude clipped my bro's dog


----------



## Southern Skimmer

trodery said:


> Seems like some of you have already forgotten about the guy earlier in this post that said the plane broke his surf rod! Imagine that, a guy fishing on the beach minding his own business enjoying life and then a renegade pilot comes along and screws up his day!


That is absolutly crazy! He actually lost something to this reckless pilot!


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> He was so close to the ground, he would have no chocie but to drop out of the sky if anything mechinal failed.
> Can not glide far when you are 30' up. PLEASE tell everyone how far he can glide if his prop fell off and he was 30' above a beach full of people.


How fast was he flying?


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> Call it what you like, you can question all you like, but the FAA says I understand. I don't think you have a ticket, and don't understand. The plane flew at different directions and thus had the wind at different angles. Your not understanding how it works. Airspeed is what keeps the plane flying. Sure at slow speeds it can have an effect, but this guy was not near stall speed. Your arguments do not make sense. Like I have said all along, the guy was wrong.


If you are still tring to convince everyone that the wind will have no effect on a plane 30' above ground, keep tring.

Please answer the question


Jolly Roger said:


> PLEASE tell everyone how far he can glide if his prop fell off and he was 30' above a beach full of people.


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> How fast was he flying?


my guess would be around 80-100mph


----------



## safetexas

*way to go*

todrey u made the news with the pimp juice, u looked good for a really ole man. and the jeep looks wonderful in the pics and the news. my son is an air traffic controller and he says that pilot will be pukered up really good when they catch up to him:cheers:


----------



## TioJaime

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh brother...here come the tree hugger plane nuts
> That idiot was in the wrong!!! FFA even said so.
> 
> Burn shorelines!!!
> 
> lol


tree hugger plane nuts??? 
Very few will argue he was wrong. He was! So let's call the police, the FAA, and the news media! Then we can hash it out on our fishing forum!
After all "what if ____________________(fill in the blanks)":headknock


----------



## trodery

I have not shared this bit of news with anybody up until this very time, I can not confirm the information but it came from a very reliable source. That source indicated to me that this is not that pilot's first offense of this nature. Once again I can't personally confirm that information but as I said it came from a reliable source.


----------



## trodery

TioJaime said:


> tree hugger plane nuts???
> Very few will argue he was wrong. He was! So let's call the police, the FAA, and the news media! Then we can hash it out on our fishing forum!
> After all "what if ____________________(fill in the blanks)":headknock


This "fishing forum" has done more good than you would know in your short time here, by us "hashing things out" this forum has help solve many different things from boat thefts to offshore rescues. I don't think many of us here really care what your opinion is in regards to "hashing it out on a fishing forum"


----------



## essayons75

TioJaime said:


> tree hugger plane nuts???
> Very few will argue he was wrong. He was! So let's call the police, the FAA, and the news media! Then we can hash it out on our fishing forum!
> After all "what if ____________________(fill in the blanks)":headknock


I'll field THAT ONE!!

"what if we do what is right to the best of our ability and make sure we do no harm to others in our actions and take personal responsibilty for our actions"


----------



## TioJaime

trodery said:


> This "fishing forum" has done more good than you would know in your short time here, by us "hashing things out" this forum has help solve many different things from boat thefts to offshore rescues. I don't think many of us here really care what your opinion is in regards to "hashing it out on a fishing forum"


That seem a little personal... I'll take the high road.


----------



## trodery

TioJaime said:


> That seem a little personal... I'll take the high road.


I think you took the wrong road long ago but that is my opinion!

I'm done with you!


----------



## wtc3

TioJaime said:


> That seem a little personal... I'll take the high road.


It should be taken personal...........


----------



## slopoke

The camera adds 5 pounds to you. But not to Marilynn. Hmmmm. :slimer:


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> my guess would be around 80-100mph


He was going 80 and you were worried he was going to fall out of the sky on top of you while flying over you? Were you going 80 as well?

I'd guess that plane has a stall speed of about 50 kts with flaps down (his were up). and you say 80 (looks like more to me), approximately 3000 to 5000 ft or about 1/2 to 1 mile, maybe a bit more before touchdown. Just a rough guess without doing all the math.

Many people have a hard time understanding how flying works, and many new pilots are well behind the plane (btdt). It takes time to fully comprehend what happens, when it happens, and why it happens. Even slow planes cover a lot of ground fast compared to what most non pilots are used to.

Still, I don't think the pilot was acting properly.


----------



## essayons75

I'm going Bible on y'all.

*James 4:17 - *So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.

Good job 2Coolers. Argue your points either way, but everyone has the command to do good.


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> He was going 80 and you were worried he was going to fall out of the sky on top of you while flying over you? Were you going 80 as well?
> 
> I'd guess that plane has a stall speed of about 50 kts with flaps down (his were up). and you say 80 (looks like more to me), approximately 3000 to 5000 ft or about 1/2 to 1 mile, maybe a bit more before touchdown. Just a rough guess without doing all the math.
> 
> Many people have a hard time understanding how flying works, and many new pilots are well behind the plane (btdt). It takes time to fully comprehend what happens, when it happens, and why it happens. Even slow planes cover a lot of ground fast compared to what most non pilots are used to.
> 
> Still, I don't think the pilot was acting properly.


No way a plane can glide 1/2 mile that is 30' from the ground.



On The Hook said:


> He was going 80 and you were worried he was going to fall out of the sky on top of you while flying over you? Were you going 80 as well?
> 
> .


worried about him loosing power, or clipping somehting and plowing into me or a group of people. He was so close to the ground he had no where else to go but down if anything went wrong.


----------



## Cartman

On The Hook said:


> He was going 80 and you were worried he was going to fall out of the sky on top of you while flying over you? Were you going 80 as well?
> 
> I'd guess that plane has a stall speed of about 50 kts with flaps down (his were up). and you say 80 (looks like more to me), approximately 3000 to 5000 ft or about 1/2 to 1 mile, maybe a bit more before touchdown. Just a rough guess without doing all the math.
> 
> Many people have a hard time understanding how flying works, and many new pilots are well behind the plane (btdt). It takes time to fully comprehend what happens, when it happens, and why it happens. Even slow planes cover a lot of ground fast compared to what most non pilots are used to.
> 
> Still, I don't think the pilot was acting properly.


5 bucks says he is still going to argue with you.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cartman said:


> 5 bucks says he is still going to argue with you.


10 bucks says the plane in question 30' off the ground can not glide 1/2 mile.


----------



## Cartman

I've ridden in a few Cessna's as well, and there's no way I am more knowledgeable than an experienced pilot. OTK wins.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Jolly Roger said:


> 10 bucks says the plane in question 30' off the ground can not glide 1/2 mile.


$25,000,000.00 says that pilot was the dude in the Fredicksburg hot sauce shop that ate the Defcon hot sauce on Saturday.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

TioJaime said:


> tree hugger plane nuts???
> Very few will argue he was wrong. He was! So let's call the police, the FAA, and the news media! Then we can hash it out on our fishing forum!
> After all "what if _I wasn't a bonehead___________________(fill in the blanks)":headknock


Yup.....you got it papa! :biggrin:


----------



## Jolly Roger

Cartman said:


> I've ridden in a few Cessna's as well, and there's no way I am more knowledgeable than an experienced pilot. OTK wins.


same guy that is tring to convince everyone that wind would have no effect on a small plane.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Barnacle Bill said:


> $25,000,000.00 says that pilot was the dude in the Fredicksburg hot sauce shop that ate the Defcon hot sauce on Saturday.


I will take that bet, but got to pay me in 2 dollar bills.


----------



## slopoke

Jolly Roger said:


> same guy that is tring to convince everyone that wind would have no effect on a small plane.


Even if wind has little or no effect on a small plane, gravity does. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

On The Hook said:


> Sorry, don't agree.


Yeah, big surprise...


----------



## physhstyx

*Type of A/C*

I think the aircraft can be identified as a Diamond aircraft DA-20. If you look at the winlets it is neither a Tomahawk or a Beechcraft Skipper. I have attached a link and if you look at the pics you should be able to identify the aircraft. Shouldn't be to hard to find this plane as a few flight schools in the area use them for instruction. This guy is truley a BOZO for a low level pass of this nature.

http://www.diamondaircraft.com/aircraft/da20/whybuy3.php

Let me know if this helps. I will check on the local clubs.

Larry


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> No way a plane can glide 1/2 mile that is 30' from the ground.
> 
> worried about him loosing power, or clipping somehting and plowing into me or a group of people. He was so close to the ground he had no where else to go but down if anything went wrong.


Your still not understanding. Power or not, if the plane is making 50 kts or more airspeed, it is still flying. Height above the ground does not matter if it is flying, it is flying. It takes time to go from 80 down to 50. At 80 the plane is moving at 1.3 miles per minute. A mile is 5280 feet, 80mph=6864 feet per minute. Since the flaps are up, it will stall somewhere less than 50 kts. A small plane landing at around 50 can easily float down most if not all of a 3000' runway. All this ignores ground effect that kicks in about a wing span above the ground and adds more lift than what is available above that height.

The pilot was still wrong to do this.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Jolly Roger said:


> I will take that bet, but got to pay me in 2 dollar bills.


I'll pay ya in JFK silver dollars... You stand on the beach and I'll come flying over ya between 30' and 3000' at a speed of between 50 mph and 80 mph, dragging a surf rod I stuck to my rear landing gear. I'll drop them 25,000,000 Kennedy silver dollars and you calculate their glide rate while I eat some hot sauce and **** fire out the pilot's door.


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> same guy that is tring to convince everyone that wind would have no effect on a small plane.


Maybe if you took the time to read what I posted, you might understand things better. Those are your words not mine., so don't quote them like they are mine.


----------



## On The Hook

Jolly Roger said:


> 10 bucks says the plane in question 30' off the ground can not glide 1/2 mile.


Your nuts if you think that a plane going 80 at 30 feet cannot go more than 2640 feet before it touches down. 10 bucks please.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

On The Hook said:


> Maybe if you took the time to read what I posted, you might understand things better. Those are your words not mine., so don't quote them like they are mine.


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> Maybe if you took the time to read what I posted, you might understand things better. Those are your words not mine., so don't quote them like they are mine.


You tried many times to convince everyone wind would have no effect on a plane.


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> Your nuts if you think that a plane going 80 at 30 feet cannot go more than 2640 feet before it touches down. 10 bucks please.


Will ask my cousin in the morning, he owns a small fleet.


----------



## On The Hook

Aww JR now you've got Shallow sport 68 crying. You have got to stop acting up like this. Enough fun for now.


----------



## scwine

For every action there is a reaction. 
The next plane this guy fly's will be made of paper.

--Swami Scwine


----------



## Jolly Roger

On The Hook said:


> Aww JR now you've got Shallow sport 68 crying. You have got to stop acting up like this. Enough fun for now.


thought he was crying because of you??


----------



## Haute Pursuit

On The Hook said:


> Your still not understanding. Power or not, if the plane is making 50 kts or more airspeed, it is still flying. Height above the ground does not matter if it is flying, it is flying. It takes time to go from 80 down to 50. At 80 the plane is moving at 1.3 miles per minute. A mile is 5280 feet, 80mph=6864 feet per minute. Since the flaps are up, it will stall somewhere less than 50 kts. A small plane landing at around 50 can easily float down most if not all of a 3000' runway. All this ignores ground effect that kicks in about a wing span above the ground and adds more lift than what is available above that height.
> 
> The pilot was still wrong to do this.


Yeah, your last statement says it all. Why do you keep defending this idiot? You seem like a guy with his head on his shoulders??? What gives????


----------



## kdubya

On The Hook said:


> Your still not understanding. Power or not, if the plane is making 50 kts or more airspeed, it is still flying. Height above the ground does not matter if it is flying, it is flying. It takes time to go from 80 down to 50. At 80 the plane is moving at 1.3 miles per minute. A mile is 5280 feet, 80mph=6864 feet per minute. Since the flaps are up, it will stall somewhere less than 50 kts. A small plane landing at around 50 can easily float down most if not all of a 3000' runway. All this ignores ground effect that kicks in about a wing span above the ground and adds more lift than what is available above that height.
> 
> *The pilot was still wrong to do this*.


You are obviously a very intelligent person.

But just take a step back and concentrate on what you said in *BOLD,* and leave it at that. It really is that simple.

Kelly


----------



## slopoke

*Airplanes can crash.*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Is there a link to the news stories???


----------



## Barnacle Bill

slopoke said:


> Airplanes can crash.


Every landing is a controlled crash. I can't stand being in an airplane.


----------



## Jolly Roger

got a short answer back from my cousin. 

said coming into a runway the plane will glide further compared to a plane that is horizontal to the ground. Did not go into detail, but would seem you keep more speed when landing becasue of a downward angle. Compare this to being horizontal and you would loose speed much faster if you have a loss of power when in flight and only 30' horizontal above ground.


I still do not think you are going to make it 1/2 a mile on glide from a horizontal start. Loss of speed is going to be to great.


----------



## kdubya

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is there a link to the news stories???


Here's the one for Channel 11 KHOU.

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Plane-Buzzes-Beach-Pilot-in-Hot-Water-87990377.html

I checked Click2houston.com and haven't seen a link just yet...

Kelly


----------



## Navi

Why does this post remind me about the joke of how many forum members does it take to change a light bulb???


----------



## gravedigger

*so what?*



On The Hook said:


> Your nuts if you think that a plane going 80 at 30 feet cannot go more than 2640 feet before it touches down. 10 bucks please.


what the hell difference does it make? even if he can glide half a mile at the speed he was traveling in the event of a problem, he's still going to crash land on a populated beach during spring break! fisherman, children, swimmers, RV's, etc.


----------



## redhead fishin

Jolly, On The Hook is correct. (Disclamier, this pilot is a fool and should be penalized as set forth by the FAA. I am simply correcting "speculation, and "mis-information"). 
Ya'll are forgetting about simple physics. Your "mechanical" problem and being at 30' feet is simply an energy management trade off. You are trading kinetic energy for potential energy. Glide ratio is all about potential energy. It's been a long time since I've flown anything that light, but a DA-20 can get a 14:1 glide ratio. You simply trade airspeed for altitude when the poop hits the fan that low. If the pilot simply climed a couple of hundred feet, pretty easy if he's doing 80kt, he could then glide 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile down the beach. The only way an airplane falls out of the sky is when it stops flying. 
You are correct that gusts do impact and change light airplane flight paths but not to the degree that you are claiming. A strong gust may cause a wing to drop a few degrees, at 30' his wing would have to drop 45 degrees to hit something.


----------



## Cartman

This is the guy http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=b...file.php?v=wall&ref=search&id=100000610933442


----------



## gravedigger

*again.*



redhead fishin said:


> Jolly, On The Hook is correct. If the pilot simply climed a couple of hundred feet, pretty easy if he's doing 80kt, he could then glide 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile down the beach. The only way an airplane falls out of the sky is when it stops flying. something.


Again, so what?? he's still going to go down in a hurry. what difference does it make whether its 100 feet or 1/2 mile in a situation like that? have you been out on that beach the second weekend of March? There's no open stretches of beach to land on and there's usually plenty of people in the water.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Aight kids...

The DA-20 possesses a higher glide ratio than many of its competitors. The glide ratio of the DA20-C1 is 11:1 and the DA20-A1 is 14:1.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA20#cite_note-8For comparison, the Cessna 150, another two-seat trainer, has a glide ratio of 7:1. The DA20's high glide ratio can pose a challenge for students if a no-flap landing is necessary. This can be greatly lessened with a moderate forward slip.

The higher glide ratio is a significant advantage in the event of an engine failure as it allows the aircraft to reach a greater number of potential landing areas from the same altitude.

Glide calculator:

http://www.csgnetwork.com/glideratiocalc.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA20


----------



## Jolly Roger

redhead fishin said:


> Jolly, On The Hook is correct. (Disclamier, this pilot is a fool and should be penalized as set forth by the FAA. I am simply correcting "speculation, and "mis-information").
> Ya'll are forgetting about simple physics. Your "mechanical" problem and being at 30' feet is simply an energy management trade off. You are trading kinetic energy for potential energy. Glide ratio is all about potential energy. It's been a long time since I've flown anything that light, but a DA-20 can get a 14:1 glide ratio. You simply trade airspeed for altitude when the poop hits the fan that low. If the pilot simply climed a couple of hundred feet, pretty easy if he's doing 80kt, he could then glide 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile down the beach. The only way an airplane falls out of the sky is when it stops flying.
> You are correct that gusts do impact and change light airplane flight paths but not to the degree that you are claiming. A strong gust may cause a wing to drop a few degrees, at 30' his wing would have to drop 90 degrees to hit something.


30' was just a good number, he dipped a few times that looked much closer.

I guess I would have to see a plane climb a couple of hundred feet without power. Seems you would loose all your speed in the climb. But could gain some back on the way back down.


----------



## physhstyx

*DA-20*

Ok here is a list of the DA-20's in Texas.

http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinq...?Mmstxt=2990001&Statetxt=TX&conVal=0&PageNo=1

N286DC is in Pearland

N397AJ in Spring

There are many in waco and Onalaska with flight schools.

Just in case it was a DA-40 (4 place ) there are 65 registered in Texas.

http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinq...?Mmstxt=2990002&Statetxt=TX&conVal=0&PageNo=1

N278CM Seabrook Texas
N33SY Woodlands Texas
N388JP Woodlands Texas
N592CA  Spring Texas
N672DS Houston Texas
N834US Kingwood Texas
N882DS Houston Texas

Hope this Helps

Larry


----------



## redhead fishin

gravedigger said:


> Again, so what?? he's still going to go down in a hurry. what difference does it make whether its 100 feet or 1/2 mile in a situation like that? have you been out on that beach the second weekend of March? There's no open stretches of beach to land on and there's usually plenty of people in the water.


Grave digger, I am simply answering a physics/airplane question. An airplane traveling in excess of 80 kts at 30' will not fall out of the sky at that exact point in space if the engine quits. Simply that, stop reading into my post. The whole reason for the FAA regulation concerning minimum altitudes is for safety. The individual was NOT safe.


----------



## Barnacle Bill




----------



## Haute Pursuit

Barnacle Bill said:


> Aight kids...
> 
> The DA-20 possesses a higher glide ratio than many of its competitors. The glide ratio of the DA20-C1 is 11:1 and the DA20-A1 is 14:1.For comparison, the Cessna 150, another two-seat trainer, has a glide ratio of 7:1. The DA20's high glide ratio can pose a challenge for students if a no-flap landing is necessary. This can be greatly lessened with a moderate forward slip.
> 
> The higher glide ratio is a significant advantage in the event of an engine failure as it allows the aircraft to reach a greater number of potential landing areas from the same altitude.
> 
> Glide calculator:
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/glideratiocalc.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA20


Wow! Captain relevance!

That dude needs to be grounded... no. if's, and's or but's!


----------



## Cartman

Now that's a rack right there!


----------



## Jolly Roger

redhead fishin said:


> Grave digger, I am simply answering a physics/airplane question. An airplane traveling in excess of 80 kts at 30' will not fall out of the sky at that exact point in space if the engine quits. Simply that, stop reading into my post. The whole reason for the FAA regulation concerning minimum altitudes is for safety. The individual was NOT safe.


When I said fall out of the sky, it was not meant as stright down.

Problem is at 30' off the ground no matter how far he can glide, there is still no where for him to land that there are not a whole lot of people. Unless he turns hard and takes it out to the ocean.


----------



## redhead fishin

Jolly you are justified in your alarm and concern for your family. Under no circumstance was this a "safe" practice. I am simply trying to add aircraft/performance/aerodynamic knowledge to the discussion. Flying airplanes is all about energy conservation. Lift, weight, drag and thrust. A clean (aerodynamically speaking), fast airplane has lots of kinetic energy. In a low flying situation if you lost thrust, you would have to trade airspeed for altitude and vice versa. You are correct that a climb would cause a rapid decay of airspeed. Once the aircraft slowed to it's best glide airspeed it would have to pitch over and begin its descent.


----------



## physhstyx

The Feds have already pulled the info on that A/C.

Here is what I found.

Serial NumberNameAddress134PS40.407 KIRBOW TRANSPORTATION ENTERPRISES LLC 3703 NEDERLAND AVE
NEDERLAND, TX 77627-7243

Diamond Aircraft DA_40

N134PS

KIRBOW TRANSPORTATION ENTERPRISES LLC

3703 NEDERLAND AVE
NEDERLAND, TX 77627-7243


----------



## Jolly Roger

redhead fishin said:


> Jolly you are justified in your alarm and concern for your family. Under no circumstance was this a "safe" practice. I am simply trying to add aircraft/performance/aerodynamic knowledge to the discussion. Flying airplanes is all about energy conservation. Lift, weight, drag and thrust. A clean (aerodynamically speaking), fast airplane has lots of kinetic energy. In a low flying situation if you lost thrust, you would have to trade airspeed for altitude and vice versa. You are correct that a climb would cause a rapid decay of airspeed. Once the aircraft slowed to it's best glide airspeed it would have to pitch over and begin its descent.


So at a loss of power at 80knts with a 14:1 glide ratio. How far you got before it hits the ground?

Lets assume it is flying at 30' off the ground when loss of power occurs.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

physhstyx said:


> The Feds have already pulled the info on that A/C.
> 
> Here is what I found.
> 
> Serial NumberNameAddress134PS40.407 KIRBOW TRANSPORTATION ENTERPRISES LLC 3703 NEDERLAND AVE
> NEDERLAND, TX 77627-7243
> 
> KIRBOW TRANSPORTATION ENTERPRISES LLC
> 
> 3703 NEDERLAND AVE
> NEDERLAND, TX 77627-7243


Good to know someone's gonna put a boot up his ***.


----------



## tdebo_713

Barnacle Bill said:


>


If I'm 6'2 and was moving at 3mph and I caught a glimpse of these puppies, how far would I continue traveling before my head hit the ground due to me passing out from lack of blood flow to my brain


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Jolly Roger said:


> So at a lost of power at 80knts with a 14/1 glide ratio. How far you got before it hits the ground.
> 
> Lets assume it is 30' off the gorund.


According to the glide ratio calculator, he could travel 420' and be aloft for no more than 3 seconds. But that is in perfect conditions.


----------



## slopoke

Jolly Roger said:


> So at a loss of power at 80knts with a 14:1 glide ratio. How far you got before it hits the ground?
> 
> Lets assume it is flying at 30' off the gorund when loss of power occurs.


All the way to the scene of the crash. :mpd:


----------



## slopoke

tdebo_713 said:


> If I'm 6'2 and was moving at 3mph and I caught a glimpse of these puppies, how far would I continue traveling before my head hit the ground due to me passing out from lack of blood flow to my brain


Same answer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Barnacle Bill said:


> According to the glide ratio calculator, he could travel 420' and be aloft for no more than 3 seconds. But that is in perfect conditions.


that is a lot less then 1/2 mile.

3 seconds not much time to react.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

redhead fishin said:


> Jolly you are justified in your alarm and concern for your family. Under no circumstance was this a "safe" practice. I am simply trying to add aircraft/performance/aerodynamic knowledge to the discussion. Flying airplanes is all about energy conservation. Lift, weight, drag and thrust. A clean (aerodynamically speaking), fast airplane has lots of kinetic energy. In a low flying situation if you lost thrust, you would have to trade airspeed for altitude and vice versa. You are correct that a climb would cause a rapid decay of airspeed. Once the aircraft slowed to it's best glide airspeed it would have to pitch over and begin its descent.


The question is why do this, as has been documented, unless you are a degenerate?? There is no good reason to buzz people on a beach. Do tell...


----------



## redhead fishin

I am not familar enough with the DA-40's performance numbers. If you give me some time I can look them up, if published. The big IF's to to equation are: his altitude (assume 30'), his indicated airspeed (assume 80kts) and then we would need to know the aircraft's best glide speed, if memory is right usually about Vy speed and then how much altitude is gained from by losing the speed from his current indicated to Vy. This is just a guess but a safe one, if he climbed to just a 100' feet, only 70' more feet, he could have glided 1400 feet or about 1/4 mile. Double that if he gained another 100' of altitude. I'm not sure if that's possible.....


----------



## Jolly Roger

redhead fishin said:


> I am not familar enough with the DA-40's performance numbers. If you give me some time I can look them up, if published. The big IF's to to equation are: his altitude (assume 30'), his indicated airspeed (assume 80kts) and then we would need to know the aircraft's best glide speed, if memory is right usually about Vy speed and then how much altitude is gained from by losing the speed from his current indicated to Vy. This is just a guess but a safe one, if he climbed to just a 100' feet, only 70' more feet, he could have glided 1400 feet or about 1/4 mile. Double that if he gained another 100' of altitude. I'm not sure if that's possible.....


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

redhead fishin said:


> I am not familar enough with the DA-40's performance numbers. If you give me some time I can look them up, if published. The big IF's to to equation are: his altitude (assume 30'), his indicated airspeed (assume 80kts) and then we would need to know the aircraft's best glide speed, if memory is right usually about Vy speed and then how much altitude is gained from by losing the speed from his current indicated to Vy. This is just a guess but a safe one, if he climbed to just a 100' feet, only 70' more feet, he could have glided 1400 feet or about 1/4 mile. Double that if he gained another 100' of altitude. I'm not sure if that's possible.....


The only variable is his INTENT, Which is pretty obvious...


----------



## redhead fishin

Also need to know weight. Weight is not a factor for gliding, but for climbing it is. How heavy and how fast will determine how high they could climb before starting back down. Let me be clear this guy is an IDIOT who put everyone on the beach in danger. The danger did not come from a possible mechanical malfunction or strong crosswind but from PILOT ERROR. At 80+ kts and 30' a momentary distraction or error would have been fatal.


----------



## Cartman

redhead fishin said:


> Also need to know weight. Weight is not a factor for gliding, but for climbing it is. How heavy and how fast will determine how high they could climb before starting back down. Let me be clear this guy is an IDIOT who put everyone on the beach in danger. The danger did not come from a possible mechanical malfunction or strong crosswind but from PILOT ERROR. At 80+ kts and 30' a momentary distraction or erro would have been fatal


5 bucks says that HP is going to continue asking why you're defending this guy.:biggrin:


----------



## longhorns13

Damit TRODERY,every 2 cooler was about to see the photos from the plane till the FAA kicked in my door and took the photos. Yalls loss.


----------



## Jolly Roger

redhead fishin said:


> Also need to know weight. Weight is not a factor for gliding, but for climbing it is. How heavy and how fast will determine how high they could climb before starting back down. Let me be clear this guy is an IDIOT who put everyone on the beach in danger. The danger did not come from a possible mechanical malfunction or strong crosswind but from PILOT ERROR. At 80+ kts and 30' a momentary distraction or error would have been fatal.


I agree. That possilbe momentary distraction or error is what ****** me off about all of this. I did not have to be a pilot to see this.

Best I can tell,

at worst if the guy lost power and did nothing. He would be on the ground in 420'

If he reacted fast enough, and climbed to 100'. He would be on the ground in 1400'.


----------



## kdubya

Why this is turning into a physics/aero debate is laughable to me.

The root issue is this moron was foolish, reckless, and irresponsible.

Who gives a rats arse what his glide slope would be at 80 mph with an altitude of 40 feet while flying over a beach and an offshore wind flow of 29 mph.

Dumbarse could have killed/injured several people.

What suks to me, and what's trivial to some is Terry organized a great jeep run with what looked to be a lot of great folks. And it could have been potentially been tragic.


............:headknock 


Kelly


----------



## carryyourbooks

spirit said:


> Lead story on both stations! WTG Trodery. I'm glad you stepped up and reported this guy and brought enough attention to it that it won't be easy to sweep it under the carpet. Idiots like that guy have no business flying a plane.


IMO (not very honest), i think trodery set the whole thing up with the jeep rally and the aircraft to get some tv time for him and his jeep. i remember when we had the thread regarding the post. it looks better on channel 2 i do have to say. why was the 2coolfishing.com sticker not applied to the window? that is my question.

great work. i hope justice is served.


----------



## redhead fishin

It became a debate about physics/aerodynamics to clear up some confusion on the board. It is not about the actions of the so called individual because those ARE beyond debate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdubya

redhead fishin said:


> It became a debate about physics/aerodynamics to clear up some confusion on the board.


LOL. Ok

Kelly


----------



## Spirit

Cartman said:


> This is the guy http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=b...file.php?v=wall&ref=search&id=100000610933442


Thanks for the link. Any chance he's a 2cooler and embarrassed to admit he flies planes real close to the ground? He hunts and fishes and anybody who's anybody that hunts and fishes is a 2cooler!!


----------



## Cartman

spirit said:


> Thanks for the link. Any chance he's a 2cooler and embarrassed to admit he flies planes real close to the ground? He hunts and fishes and anybody who's anybody that hunts and fishes is a 2cooler!!


Keep up! longhorns13 is Bryan Kirbow.:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

kdubya said:


> Why this is turning into a physics/aero debate is laughable to me.
> 
> The root issue is this moron was foolish, reckless, and irresponsible.
> 
> Who gives a rats arse what his glide slope would be at 80 mph with an altitude of 40 feet while flying over a beach and an offshore wind flow of 29 mph.
> 
> Dumbarse could have killed/injured several people.
> 
> What suks to me, and what's trivial to some is Terry organized a great jeep run with what looked to be a lot of great folks. And it could have been potentially been tragic.
> 
> ............:headknock
> 
> Kelly


Ding, ding ding!!! Here is the winner!


----------



## Spirit

Cartman said:


> Keep up! longhorns13 is Bryan Kirbow.:slimer:


Its hard to keep up!! This thread is moving faster than semi on I-10 at midnight!


----------



## roundman

not too late for some;


----------



## roundman

on to hollywood bro, with pimp juice!!


----------



## iridered2003

was that you terry i seen on the news just now?


----------



## roundman

yup that were him , here go,, http://galvestondailynews.com/blog.lasso?blog=f05c162307d5e379 
The Federal Aviation Administration is investigating multiple complaints of a private aircraft accused of flying 50 feet above a group of Jeep enthusiasts on a Bolivar Peninsula beach. It was so low people said they could see the pilot's smile.

Many took some snap shots and video of the airplane. Read more about it by clicking here.



An angler who goes by the screen name Trodery posted the photo below to the 2coolfishing.com Web site.

"He flew so low that a couple people literally hit the ground, a couple folks said that he had to turn sideways to get his wing through the middle of two Jeeps that were parked fairly close together," Trodery wrote. *Click on the photo to read more of his post.*


----------



## roundman

Cartman said:


> This is the guy http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=b...file.php?v=wall&ref=search&id=100000610933442


 wonder if he is hiding? may lose his pilots license


----------



## justinsfa

spirit said:


> Thanks for the link. Any chance he's a 2cooler and embarrassed to admit he flies planes real close to the ground? He hunts and fishes and anybody who's anybody that hunts and fishes is a 2cooler!!


I would be willing to bet that he is on this board. He prolly saw the thread about the jeep meet and did a fly by with no harm intended....

Then some folks feathers got ruffled and now everybody is feeding off of a few peoples anger and creating a mob....

Not trying to be rude here... and I have no idea who the guy is or anything about airplanes....

But would all of this be happening if it was a lime green plane with Pimp Juice painted on the side? My point being, if yall had known who was in the plane, would yall have gone to these extents to report him?

It reminds me a similar occurence I saw a few summers ago.... Everybody was griping and moaning about this guy that didnt come off a plane when he ran by a sandbar/beach that everybody was on and a big wave rolled on a few people spilled their beers, etc.... Within a few minutes, EVERYBODY wanted to go catch this stranger and beat him up and all that mess.... Then, not 10 minutes later, a drunken retard that had been there earlier flys up on a jet ski and cuts a 180 right in front of everybody and sprays water all over them.... Nobody was upset at all... everybody just laughed...

The consequences were no different.... at what point does it change from OK to not OK?

The thread could have easily gone the other way if somebody was talking about how "awesome it was when John Doe, a fellow 2Cooler, did a fly by on our jeep rally."

Just a thought....

(Side Note: It was very dangerous what he did, thats very clear.... but Ive read quite a few things on this board that are not the safest in the world)


----------



## roundman

justinsfa said:


> I would be willing to bet that he is on this board. He prolly saw the thread about the jeep meet and did a fly by with no harm intended....
> 
> Then some folks feathers got ruffled and now everybody is feeding off of a few peoples anger and creating a mob....
> 
> Not trying to be rude here... and I have no idea who the guy is or anything about airplanes....
> 
> But would all of this be happening if it was a lime green plane with Pimp Juice painted on the side? My point being, if yall had known who was in the plane, would yall have gone to these extents to report him?
> 
> It reminds me a similar occurence I saw a few summers ago.... Everybody was griping and moaning about this guy that didnt come off a plane when he ran by a sandbar/beach that everybody was on and a big wave rolled on a few people spilled their beers, etc.... Within a few minutes, EVERYBODY wanted to go catch this stranger and beat him up and all that mess.... Then, not 10 minutes later, a drunken retard that had been there earlier flys up on a jet ski and cuts a 180 right in front of everybody and sprays water all over them.... Nobody was upset at all... everybody just laughed...
> 
> The consequences were no different.... at what point does it change from OK to not OK?
> 
> The thread could have easily gone the other way if somebody was talking about how "awesome it was when John Doe, a fellow 2Cooler, did a fly by on our jeep rally."
> 
> Just a thought....
> 
> (Side Note: It was very dangerous what he did, thats very clear.... but Ive read quite a few things on this board that are not the safest in the world)


i was thinking the same but of a big sheepie sticker on the side, then everyone woulda been probably waving etc, and may get mad if other people reported? jus sayin


----------



## RAYSOR

Does that plane run on pimp juice, LOL


----------



## donkeyman

13 airing the story this morning it will be on fox next


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Chronicle picked up the story:

http://blogs.chron.com/newswatch/2010/03/khou_video_plane_flies_low_ove_1.html


----------



## Mike77015

Fox had the video filmed from the jeep on this morning.


----------



## trodery

You see folks....Early in this thread "Gary" said the guy was "untouchable" implying that because the guy supposedly has money he would not suffer the consequences of his actions...the media simply leveled the playing field!

Gary...I promised you the guy was "touchable"


----------



## Jolly Roger

justinsfa said:


> I would be willing to bet that he is on this board. He prolly saw the thread about the jeep meet and did a fly by with no harm intended....
> 
> Then some folks feathers got ruffled and now everybody is feeding off of a few peoples anger and creating a mob....
> 
> Not trying to be rude here... and I have no idea who the guy is or anything about airplanes....
> 
> But would all of this be happening if it was a lime green plane with Pimp Juice painted on the side? My point being, if yall had known who was in the plane, would yall have gone to these extents to report him?
> 
> It reminds me a similar occurence I saw a few summers ago.... Everybody was griping and moaning about this guy that didnt come off a plane when he ran by a sandbar/beach that everybody was on and a big wave rolled on a few people spilled their beers, etc.... Within a few minutes, EVERYBODY wanted to go catch this stranger and beat him up and all that mess.... Then, not 10 minutes later, a drunken retard that had been there earlier flys up on a jet ski and cuts a 180 right in front of everybody and sprays water all over them.... Nobody was upset at all... everybody just laughed...
> 
> The consequences were no different.... at what point does it change from OK to not OK?
> 
> The thread could have easily gone the other way if somebody was talking about how "awesome it was when John Doe, a fellow 2Cooler, did a fly by on our jeep rally."
> 
> Just a thought....
> 
> (Side Note: It was very dangerous what he did, thats very clear.... but Ive read quite a few things on this board that are not the safest in the world)


Only a handfull out of the 100s of the Jeep people were 2coolers. There are a lot of people mad at him, and turned him in that are not on 2cool. Looks like most Pics of the plane and the video did not come from 2coolers.

If you would have been there, and saw the beach goers ducking followed by a few seconds of panic as he went over, then maybe you would understand.


----------



## Mike77015

justinsfa said:


> I would be willing to bet that he is on this board. He prolly saw the thread about the jeep meet and did a fly by with no harm intended....
> 
> Then some folks feathers got ruffled and now everybody is feeding off of a few peoples anger and creating a mob....
> 
> Not trying to be rude here... and I have no idea who the guy is or anything about airplanes....
> 
> But would all of this be happening if it was a lime green plane with Pimp Juice painted on the side? My point being, if yall had known who was in the plane, would yall have gone to these extents to report him?
> 
> It reminds me a similar occurence I saw a few summers ago.... Everybody was griping and moaning about this guy that didnt come off a plane when he ran by a sandbar/beach that everybody was on and a big wave rolled on a few people spilled their beers, etc.... Within a few minutes, EVERYBODY wanted to go catch this stranger and beat him up and all that mess.... Then, not 10 minutes later, a drunken retard that had been there earlier flys up on a jet ski and cuts a 180 right in front of everybody and sprays water all over them.... Nobody was upset at all... everybody just laughed...
> 
> The consequences were no different.... at what point does it change from OK to not OK?
> 
> The thread could have easily gone the other way if somebody was talking about how "awesome it was when John Doe, a fellow 2Cooler, did a fly by on our jeep rally."
> 
> Just a thought....
> 
> (Side Note: It was very dangerous what he did, thats very clear.... but Ive read quite a few things on this board that are not the safest in the world)


Chances are if it was a 2Cooler he/she would have been obeying the law and not endagering the lives of so many people. A fly by would have been cool from a friend if they would have been off the beach and did a wing dip or something. Not directly overhead, too many things could have gone wrong and killed a whole bunch of people.


----------



## Enviroman

Trod,

Saw your mug on channel 2 this morning. You definately have a face for radio! JK! Hope they get the jerk. Great Job!


----------



## CodyB4C

So.... whens the next beach run? :biggrin:


----------



## FireEater

Whoa, with the second coming and the end of the world coming out of all this much ado about nothing, you would figure that you could at least get a plug in about the board from all the news stories. HAHA! :biggrin:



trodery said:


> I tried to remember the tail number but before I could get to a pen to write it down I had forgotten the number. I wanted to report him to the FAA.





> GDN wrote: Rodery complained to the FAA, as well, giving them the tail number N134PS.
> 
> "My wife and I both repeated it back to each other," Rodery said of the number. "We were out of the Jeep, and when we got back, we wrote it down."


HMMmmmm.....:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus

kdubya said:


> *Why this is turning into a physics/aero debate is laughable to me.*
> 
> The root issue is this moron was foolish, reckless, and irresponsible.
> 
> Who gives a rats arse what his glide slope would be at 80 mph with an altitude of 40 feet while flying over a beach and an offshore wind flow of 29 mph.
> 
> Dumbarse could have killed/injured several people.
> 
> What suks to me, and what's trivial to some is Terry organized a great jeep run with what looked to be a lot of great folks. And it could have been potentially been tragic.
> 
> ............:headknock
> 
> Kelly


Because some people want to impress us all with how smart they "think" they are....lol.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Picture*

There's an old saying if you get your picture in the paper or are on the news, you have to buy a round of drinks!


----------



## marksmu

trodery said:


> You see folks....Early in this thread "Gary" said the guy was "untouchable" implying that because the guy supposedly has money he would not suffer the consequences of his actions...the media simply leveled the playing field!
> 
> Gary...I promised you the guy was "touchable"


I commend you for turning the guy in and calling the FAA, and providing the photos and videos to the FAA. All of that is good. But going to the media did not make the guy more "touchable." The only reason the media touched it is because it was outrageous conduct. Another thing to scare the public.

Environmentalist nuts could go out and film boaters every day of the week doing stupid things. Running aground, drinking and driving, jumping each others wakes, etc, etc....burning enough gas to power a car for a month in a few hours.....etc

I dont know the guy, I dont fly, but I dont trust the media at all. All they want to do is sensationalize everything for ratings, and if that scares the heck out of people, our idiot lawmakers will make it illegal.

You don't know, this could have serious repercussions for private pilots down the road....Its a slippery slope, like gun control...they wont take all your rights away immediately, they will slowly erode them away till its illegal to own or use a gun.

You may even have environmentalist, wanting to know how its legal in this day and age to drive a jeep on the beach, when we have well recorded beach erosion around Bolivar.

Your reports do more than you think. I dont trust the media to do the right thing because 99/100 they do not. You got your 2 minutes of fame that nobody will remember tomorrow. Now we have to wait and see what the repercussions of it will be.

Actions always effect more than just the idiot who committed the first crime.

IMO the best action would have been to leave the media out of it. It had no effect whatsoever on the actions the FAA will take. I dont care if that is an unpopular opinion...its the Truth.


----------



## Gary

trodery said:


> You see folks....Early in this thread "Gary" said the guy was "untouchable" implying that because the guy supposedly has money he would not suffer the consequences of his actions...the media simply leveled the playing field!
> 
> Gary...I promised you the guy was "touchable"


----------



## FireEater

kdubya said:


> Dumbarse could have killed/injured several people.
> 
> And it could have been potentially been tragic.


Well one way to maybe look at it and ease some minds is that if a tragedy would have happened, it would have happened even if the guy was flying at 500', 300' or 50'.

But, since it was not written in the book that way, then no tragedy happened. Of course this is for everyone who believes we travel a predestined life written already from the one above.



kdubya said:


> What suks to me, and what's trivial to some is Terry organized a great jeep run with what looked to be a lot of great folks.


I do not drive a jeep, but I do drive a FWD and would have loved to have been there. Looked to be a ton of fun. Hopefully next time as we love to take the Durango through the sand.


----------



## TXTECHKA

I am a 3000 hour ATP rated pilot and I have multiple instructor ratings and can assure you no matter how you slice it this dude going to get busted big time provided one of those pictures comes up with a tail number. This kind of plane is pretty common with flight schools and so hopefully someone picture has a time stamp so that if this is the case they could nail down a specific instructor/student/renter. The FAA generally takes even the most minor offenses very seriously so you can be assured they will be on this like a duck on a june bug. Just know there are very very few pilots that would ever do something this reckless. I hate seeing general aviation get more bad press


----------



## FATfisherman

They showed a home video of this idiot on the news this morning and said that the FFA is looking for him/her and that they are looking at a hefty fine and possibly having their pilot's license revoked.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

:smile:


----------



## Bobby

FireEater said:


> Well one way to maybe look at it and ease some minds is that if a tragedy would have happened, it would have happened even if the guy was flying at 500', 300' or 50'.
> 
> But, since it was not written in the book that way, then no tragedy happened. Of course this is for everyone who believes we travel a predestined life written already from the one above.
> 
> I do not drive a jeep, but I do drive a FWD and would have loved to have been there. Looked to be a ton of fun. Hopefully next time as we love to take the Durango through the sand.


Saturday would have been a good day for you and the Durango to be on the beach. All those Jeeps could have pulled you out every time you got stuck.:smile::smile:


----------



## courtesy flush

Regulator, you missed my point completely. I wasn't condoning the bonehead acts of the pilot. I was just pointing out that if your doing a bonehead act like drinking and driving, you don't have much right to gripe about other peoples actions. I appreciate the "moron" comment. I've had a young nephew killed by someone who was just out having fun and drinking a few. I've never lost a family member to a crop-duster or a hot-dogging pilot. Way to go Einstein.


----------



## trodery

marksmu said:


> I commend you for turning the guy in and calling the FAA, and providing the photos and videos to the FAA. All of that is good. But going to the media did not make the guy more "touchable." The only reason the media touched it is because it was outrageous conduct. Another thing to scare the public.
> 
> Environmentalist nuts could go out and film boaters every day of the week doing stupid things. Running aground, drinking and driving, jumping each others wakes, etc, etc....burning enough gas to power a car for a month in a few hours.....etc
> 
> I dont know the guy, I dont fly, but I dont trust the media at all. All they want to do is sensationalize everything for ratings, and if that scares the heck out of people, our idiot lawmakers will make it illegal.
> 
> You don't know, this could have serious repercussions for private pilots down the road....Its a slippery slope, like gun control...they wont take all your rights away immediately, they will slowly erode them away till its illegal to own or use a gun.
> 
> You may even have environmentalist, wanting to know how its legal in this day and age to drive a jeep on the beach, when we have well recorded beach erosion around Bolivar.
> 
> Your reports do more than you think. I dont trust the media to do the right thing because 99/100 they do not. You got your 2 minutes of fame that nobody will remember tomorrow. Now we have to wait and see what the repercussions of it will be.
> 
> Actions always effect more than just the idiot who committed the first crime.
> 
> IMO the best action would have been to leave the media out of it. It had no effect whatsoever on the actions the FAA will take. * I dont care if that is an unpopular opinion...its the Truth.*


No sir....that is YOUR OPINION of the truth. You are merely speculating... you can not prove that my actions will have negative reactions upon anything other than the pilot himself.

And by the way, if a person were to do a "Root Cause Analysis" on this whole subject the negative results would come back on the pilot. Once again... I was not flying the plane!

I suggest that you folks who are unhappy with my actions take it up with the pilot, he caused this I didn't!

DON"T SHOOT THE MESSENGER!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Blatant gross negligent operation of an aircraft. That pilot's butt is in a mess as well should be.....

Saw *trodery *on the news this morning, I always wondered what happened to Uncle Fester's son...lol You did the right thing my friend. Come see us at the cook-off and I'll pour you some Sex Punch.....:brew2:


----------



## marksmu

Whats your point? There are lots of things that cant be proven that have effects on ordinary people. You also cant prove that it will have an effect on the FAA's hanlding of the case. 

I cant prove global warming is a huge scam either, but I can tell you I very strongly suspect that it is.

You did the right thing turning this guy in for what he did... I just don't see what the point of calling the news was. Its not like this an epidemic that the government is ignoring to the point that you needed the medias help to get action on. It was a single dumb guy acting like an idiot endangering people.

If the FAA had ignored you, then I can understand the media. But that doesn't seem to be the case. The FAA seems to be quite interested in this infraction, so the addition of the media was for the purpose of accomplishing what other than attention? 

Only time will tell whether or not your 5 minutes of fame has an effect on people who follow the law every day.


----------



## FireEater

Bobby said:


> Saturday would have been a good day for you and the Durango to be on the beach. All those Jeeps could have pulled you out every time you got stuck.:smile::smile:


Well, I never....

I used to drive this around. Tore it down to the frame to rebuild. Then got side tracked and it sat around the shop until my buddy parted it out. 









Before that I built this one. 









My buddies that we built









Also built this one and drove for awhile. Actually, this one was built after the failed jeep project as those are my axles under there. 









Ahhhhhh.....the days of solid axles were fun and easy to build. I am looking to do solid axles under this one within the next few years. Once it becomes strictly a toy. 









See how I am trying to hijack this thread back to a FWD thread? :mpd:


----------



## trodery

Some of you seem to think that EVERYTHING the media touches is blown out of proportion and that only negative reactions happen from media exposure, how many murders, rapes, conspiracies, etc has the media help uncover?

Once again, you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Bobby

FireEater said:


> Well, I never....
> 
> I used to drive this around. Tore it down to the frame to rebuild. Then got side tracked and it sat around the shop until my buddy parted it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that I built this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddies that we built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also built this one and drove for awhile. Actually, this one was built after the failed jeep project as those are my axles under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh.....the days of solid axles were fun and easy to build. I am looking to do solid axles under this one within the next few years. Once it becomes strictly a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how I am trying to hijack this thread back to a FWD thread? :mpd:


Your right wouldn't have took all those Jeeps. Just one 2 wheel drive Chevy truck would have been enough.


----------



## monkeyman1

so you are saying that a high level of media attention has no more effect on the outcome of an issue than no media attention? sorry, but i think you know better than this. things get swept under the rug all the time my friend unless a number of people are watching the outcome very closely.sad3sm



marksmu said:


> Whats your point? There are lots of things that cant be proven that have effects on ordinary people. You also cant prove that it will have an effect on the FAA's hanlding of the case.
> 
> I cant prove global warming is a huge scam either, but I can tell you I very strongly suspect that it is.
> 
> You did the right thing turning this guy in for what he did... I just don't see what the point of calling the news was. Its not like this an epidemic that the government is ignoring to the point that you needed the medias help to get action on. It was a single dumb guy acting like an idiot endangering people.
> 
> If the FAA had ignored you, then I can understand the media. But that doesn't seem to be the case. The FAA seems to be quite interested in this infraction, so the addition of the media was for the purpose of accomplishing what other than attention?
> 
> Only time will tell whether or not your 5 minutes of fame has an effect on people who follow the law every day.


----------



## trodery

Here you go, since I am getting so much aggravation from speaking to the media, I just turned down an interview from Channel 39.

Joe Segura from Channel 39 wishes to speak to anyone that witnessed this activity. You can contact him...

Joe Segura
Channel 39
713-435-2953
[email protected]

And I did have his permission to post this information publicly!


----------



## speckle-catcher

FireEater said:


> Ahhhhhh.....the days of solid axles were fun and easy to build. I am looking to do solid axles under this one within the next few years. Once it becomes strictly a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how I am trying to hijack this thread back to a FWD thread? :mpd:


I think I saw that Durango in the last few weeks around town.


----------



## FireEater

Bobby said:


> Your right wouldn't have took all those Jeeps. Just one 2 wheel drive Chevy truck would have been enough.


Look here you.......when the dust settles and I am back up in my plane, I will be looking to do a fly by on you. :slimer:



Disclaimer: FireEater in no way has ever flown, owned or been known to buzz people on beaches as FireEater does not even own a plane. His post was strictly for entertainment reasons and in no way encourages pilots to buzz beaches. Unless the beach is full of Hooters Girls sunbathing topless and NOT full of a bunch of stuck deep in the sand Jeeps. That part will be for the Durango to go save them. Both the Hooter Girls and then maybe the Jeeps.


----------



## Bobby

FireEater said:


> Look here you.......when the dust settles and I am back up in my plane, I will be looking to do a fly by on you. :slimer:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: FireEater in no way has ever flown, owned or been known to buzz people on beaches as FireEater does not even own a plane. His post was strictly for entertainment reasons and in no way encourages pilots to buzz beaches. Unless the beach is full of Hooters Girls sunbathing topless and NOT full of a bunch of stuck deep in the sand Jeeps. That part will be for the Durango to go save them. Both the Hooter Girls and then maybe the Jeeps.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marksmu

trodery said:


> Some of you seem to think that EVERYTHING the media touches is blown out of proportion and that only negative reactions happen from media exposure, how many murders, rapes, conspiracies, etc has the media help uncover?
> 
> Once again, you are barking up the wrong tree.


In all of your examples, murder, rape, conspiracy, etc the media is using its vast audience of people to get more facts and witnesses to help find/convict/stop the individual.

In your example, you and a small group of other people KNOW the plane, HAVE the evidence, and went to the authorities to have the problem solved. You did an excellent job at this.

Calling of the news and inviting other to your house for the story was for your personal attention. As I stated earlier, its not like the FAA was ignoring you and brushing this under the table. Im not trying to hurt feelings, Im just calling it like I see it. Negative attention on things that are ALREADY highly restricted will not bode well for anyone.

Its the same argument used to ban guns b/c guns CAN kill people. Its ****. Guns dont kill people...people kill people. If you cant see why going to the media when you were not being ignored was not helpful, then God help you, b/c obviously you are missing the much bigger picture.


----------



## FireEater

speckle-catcher said:


> I think I saw that Durango in the last few weeks around town.


Have been back and forth between Texas City and Kemah on my second job last week and this week when not at the FD.


----------



## trodery

marksmu said:


> In all of your examples, murder, rape, conspiracy, etc the media is using its vast audience of people to get more facts and witnesses to help find/convict/stop the individual.
> 
> In your example, you and a small group of other people KNOW the plane, HAVE the evidence, and went to the authorities to have the problem solved. You did an excellent job at this.
> 
> Calling of the news and inviting other to your house for the story was for your personal attention. As I stated earlier, its not like the FAA was ignoring you and brushing this under the table. Im not trying to hurt feelings, Im just calling it like I see it. Negative attention on things that are ALREADY highly restricted will not bode well for anyone.
> 
> Its the same argument used to ban guns b/c guns CAN kill people. Its ****. Guns dont kill people...people kill people. If you cant see why going to the media when you were not being ignored was not helpful, then God help you, b/c obviously you are missing the much bigger picture.


I bow down before you and your all mighty crystal ball, I am in awe at your fortune telling abilities. Please excuse my ignorance all mighty one! 

You and only you KNOW that I/we caused more damage than good.


----------



## OLD-AG

Trod--I've been watching the "de-evolution" of this thread since the first post. You, and a large number of other folks, witnessed an inexcusable stunt by the operator of an aircraft (won't call him a pilot) which put people's lives at risk. I commend you and the others who reported the incident, and could not give a rat's a** what the aircraft's glide slope ratio is! Please feel free to ad posters who think otherwise to your ignore list. As for the FAA, flame on, go get him! Just my .02 cent. Good job all!


----------



## RogerB

trodery said:


> You and only you KNOW that I/we caused more damage than good.


yeah!! - but the damage would have been lessened if you'd worn some make up to cover that ugly mug :bounce:
or let your better half do the talkin'


----------



## Steelersfan

PS - The glide ratio for a DA40 is 8.8:1 for a windmilling prop and 10.3:1 for a stationary prop. Initial rate of climb is a little north of 1000 fpm. 

PSS - all us surf fisherman/boaters know what several hundred yards of mono and power pro will do to a boat prop/lower unit after it snags our lines and spools us but what will that do to a plane prop? How resilient are they to that kind of thing? If the other report was true that the pilot was flying low enough to snag surf lines and break a pole, he wasn't too far off from snagging lines in his prop.


----------



## mastercylinder60

was the pilot in the wrong by buzzing the beachgoers? absolutely. 

should the pilot be reported to the faa? definately. 

should the pilot be investigated and punished for his actions? most certainly. 

should the local media have been called to jump all over this like flies on dog poop? seems a little over the top to me.

just my opinion. what a thread.


----------



## speckle-catcher

from now on - before anyone calls the media - be sure to ask yourself:

WWMCD?


----------



## Hotrod

Hi Mom


----------



## TXTECHKA

mastercylinder said:


> was the pilot in the wrong by buzzing the beachgoers? absolutely.
> 
> should the pilot be reported to the faa? definately.
> 
> should the pilot be investigated and punished for his actions? most certainly.
> 
> should the local media have been called to jump all over this like flies on dog poop? seems a little over the top to me.
> 
> just my opinion. what a thread.


Agreed, seems a little over the top to call the media before giving the FAA / Law Enforcement a chance to do their job.


----------



## mastercylinder60

speckle-catcher said:


> from now on - before anyone calls the media - be sure to ask yourself:
> 
> WWMCD?


after the faa has been called and the pilot has been reported, what is to be gained by going to the local media?


----------



## 007

T-Rod needs an infraction for not having a 2cool sticker on the back of the pimp-mobile.


----------



## Gilbert

mastercylinder said:


> after the faa has been called and the pilot reported, what is to be gained by going to the media?


attention whoreness :doowapsta


----------



## BubbaGoose

Terry???

Over the Top???

Nah, never.


----------



## sweenyite

*CELEBRITY! We knew him first...*

Trod, can we get an autograph? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## roundman

sweenyite said:


> Trod, can we get an autograph? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in pimp juice green sharpie!


----------



## mdmerlin

Trod, I figured you'd do the interview laying on one of your cleaning tables....like the pic you had last year! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> You see folks....Early in this thread "Gary" said the guy was "untouchable" implying that because the guy supposedly has money he would not suffer the consequences of his actions...the media simply leveled the playing field!
> 
> Gary...I promised you the guy was "touchable"


More media lies... they referred to you as an "angler" LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher

mastercylinder said:


> after the faa has been called and the pilot has been reported, what is to be gained by going to the local media?


I'm not taking sides in this one. When the thread was posted, I emailed the Constable and asked if he knew about it - he told me it had been reported to the GCSO.

That was enough for me.


----------



## 24Buds

I bet Trod was NOT the only one who reported the foolish pilot. Just sayin. I don't know the pimp on a personal level but he isn't the only one mad about the pilot flying that low. If the guy was over the water, I would bet it wouldn't have been turned into this.

Is it too early to be drunk?


----------



## Gary

Ignor the haters T-Rod. You did the right thing.


----------



## 24Buds

this just in, Tiger signed with Chickenboy lures!


----------



## seaclip

*call the media*

If it were my kid's on the beach, i'd be extremely p*ssed.

I would have called the media as well. Especially with the A-hole smiling from his cockpit; he was stroking his tiny ego by endengering the lives of others. I would consider meetting with an attorney to see if there are any civil damages.


----------



## justinsfa

seaclip said:


> If it were my kid's on the beach, i'd be extremely p*ssed.
> 
> I would have called the media as well. Especially with the A-hole smiling from his cockpit; he was stroking his tiny ego by endengering the lives of others. I would consider meetting with an attorney to see if there are any civil damages.


*CIVIL DAMAGES??????????? Tell me you are joking.....*

Wheres that darn gay dolphin icon......


----------



## REELING 65

There is a real good chance he wont fly a plane again.
That is good enough,and to teach others that it is not cool to pull a dumb stunt like that. Again-Way to go 2cool.
:texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224

There was a question on my 2010 census asking if this pilot's actions bothered me, & I honestly answered...YES!

Impeach Obama.......T-Rod for President! :dance:


----------



## roundman

justinsfa said:


> *CIVIL DAMAGES??????????? Tell me you are joking.....*
> 
> Wheres that darn gay dolphin icon......


----------



## Hooked Up

:an4:


----------



## speckle-catcher

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There was a question on my 2010 census asking if this pilot's actions bothered me, & I honestly answered...YES!
> 
> Impeach Obama.......T-Rod for President! :dance:





roundman said:


>


given too much rep, must spread, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## trodery

LOL...That is right! I was not the only one to make this report! Both the FAA and the media said that there were "Literally dozens of reports made"

I have on my Nomex Flame Retardant suit today...ya'll flame on!

By the way, with all the heat on this guy there is more to come from the story....keep watching!


----------



## 47741

justinsfa said:


> *CIVIL DAMAGES??????????? Tell me you are joking.....*
> 
> Wheres that darn gay dolphin icon......


I completely agree.

If someone pursues it in court, they are lower than the scum we call trial lawyers. Pretty outrageous to even bring that up. If anyone the company that owns the plane should sue for civil damages since they are labeled as bad-guys because nobody publicly knew/knows the pilot's name. ( I don't advocate the company do that, but if anyone had even a minuscule right, that's about the only person involved who does IMO)

As for the rest. Calling media WAS unnecessary, its not news, it was an event. It would be like me calling after a car wreck I was in and splattering the name of the lady all over the TV. The authorities were investigating per many posts prior to the media and they were handling it. If nothing became of it, then the media could be called.

News has become a joke these days. Pretty much the format of.. "Murder, Rape, stupid story, sob story, weather, murder rape, Sports, lame joke, weather recap, see you at our next newscast in 30 minutes" Who seriously watches the local news anymore? Even the cable news is more and more pointless to watch especially with the advent of internet news.


----------



## speckle-catcher

seaclip said:


> If it were my kid's on the beach, i'd be extremely p*ssed.
> 
> I would have called the media as well. Especially with the A-hole smiling from his cockpit; he was stroking his tiny ego by endengering the lives of others. * I would consider meetting with an attorney to see if there are any civil damages.*


WWMCD?

He'd say you're quite the pansy for even suggesting something like that.

IMNSHO.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Planes fly low to land sometimes.


----------



## seaclip

No i'm not. I'd prefer to give him an *ss beating, but everyone in TX has a CHL and it's against the law. Losing a pilot's license is not enough for me, he'd probably get it back in a year or so or find some other workaround like going up with a buddy and his buddy giving him the controls. I would be VERY angry knowing this *hole endangered my kids.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Some of you idjits act like this dude is a hero for unneccessarily buzzing people on the beach. What does it matter that the media pounced on it? What would you expect them to do? I'll tell you what they did do... the FAA is not going to be able to brush this under the rug now, if that was an option. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## justinsfa

seaclip said:


> No i'm not. I'd prefer to give him an *ss beating, but everyone in TX has a CHL and it's against the law. Losing a pilot's license is not enough for me, he'd probably get it back in a year or so or find some other workaround like going up with a buddy and his buddy giving him the controls. I would be VERY angry knowing this *hole endangered my kids.


You would just tie up tax dollars and time on a frivolous lawsuit that would prove nothing at all.

Your luke-warm coffee is ready at McDonalds sir.....


----------



## mastercylinder60

seaclip said:


> I would consider meetting with an attorney to see if there are any civil damages.


 you're quite the pansy for even suggesting something like that.


----------



## sweenyite

*This pilot's next plane...won't be leaving the ground.*

http://avitop.com/shop/wow.htm


----------



## Tortuga

Gary said:


> Ignor the haters T-Rod. You did the right thing.


Gotta go with Gary on this one, Trod..

This thread is simply AMAZING !!!!!


----------



## RogerB

Tortuga said:


> Gotta go with Gary on this one, Trod..
> 
> This thread is simply AMAZING !!!!!


X2 or 3 or whatever.


----------



## marksmu

seaclip said:


> No i'm not. I'd prefer to give him an *ss beating, but everyone in TX has a CHL and it's against the law. Losing a pilot's license is not enough for me, he'd probably get it back in a year or so or find some other workaround like going up with a buddy and his buddy giving him the controls. I would be VERY angry knowing this *hole endangered my kids.


Thank god the courts still require an actual injury, whether it be economic or actual to sue. People who sue over nothing at all, make me so sick. I would actually be more upset about the person who sued, thinking they hit pay dirt, than I would the actual event of flying the plane low.

It's a sad state of this country now that every time something happens that should not have happened, we for some reason feel the need to make it either a paycheck, our five minutes of fame, or pass a dumb A $ $ law to prevent it from ever happening again.

In this case the FAA will handle it. The news had an easy story, and 99.99% of the people wont ever care b/c it doesnt effect them. But the .001% who may be private small plane pilots, that MAY have some effect from this do care. If that end ups being the case, then its sickening that it got that far. Any new restriction that comes as a result of this idiots actions, is an un-necessary restriction.

I hate that everyone in this country feels the need to have more and more protection at the cost of freedom.

Good Ole Ben Franklin had it right 
*"They that can give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."
*


----------



## trodery

I would remind each of you, especially those posting links to the facebook account... as of right now it is unknown (or known only to the FAA) who the pilot was.

None of us here are privy as to the identity of the pilot in command.


----------



## seaclip

justinsfa said:


> You would just tie up tax dollars and time on a frivolous lawsuit that would prove nothing at all.
> 
> Your luke-warm coffee is ready at McDonalds sir.....


Sad but I think your correct


----------



## trodery

marksmu said:


> Thank god the courts still require an actual injury, whether it be economic or actual to sue. People who sue over nothing at all, make me so sick. I would actually be more upset about the person who sued, thinking they hit pay dirt, than I would the actual event of flying the plane low.
> 
> It's a sad state of this country now that every time something happens that should not have happened, we for some reason feel the need to make it either a paycheck, our five minutes of fame, or pass a dumb A $ $ law to prevent it from ever happening again.
> 
> In this case the FAA will handle it. The news had an easy story, and 99.99% of the people wont ever care b/c it doesnt effect them. But the .001% who may be private small plane pilots, that MAY have some effect from this do care. If that end ups being the case, then its sickening that it got that far. Any new restriction that comes as a result of this idiots actions, is an un-necessary restriction.
> 
> I hate that everyone in this country feels the need to have more and more protection at the cost of freedom.
> 
> Good Ole Ben Franklin had it right
> *"They that can give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."
> *


It appears that you are seeking out your "five minutes of fame" here on 2cool! Although I can not dispute many of the things you say I can neither confirm them and you my friend are speaking as though you are absolutely certain that negativity will result from these reports.

At least I can say this... It is POSSIBLE there may be some negative results just as much as it is POSSIBLE there may be positive results!


----------



## RogerB

mastercylinder said:


> you're quite the pansy for even suggesting something like that.


can we make it a class-action lawsuit? I mean look, all the stress, the frustration, the bad feelings, all this guys fault - I think we're all entitled to SOMETHING!! don't you MC?? where's Ernest? - surely he'd have an answer.:bounce::bounce::rotfl:


----------



## BretE

Hell I'm curious now, did you and if so, why did you contact the media Trod?......


----------



## mastercylinder60

RogerB said:


> can we make it a class-action lawsuit? I mean look, all the stress, the frustration, the bad feelings, all this guys fault - I think we're all entitled to SOMETHING!! don't you MC?? where's Ernest? - surely he'd have an answer.:bounce::bounce::rotfl:


i've already called my attorney - thomas dewey - of dewey, rapeham and howe. he's a wolf. he's on it.


----------



## 007

It's about to be on 11 News at noon.


----------



## Buffett Fan

C'mon everyone, another 400-500 posts and we can pass the "what are the green dots for..." thread. :biggrin:


----------



## JWL

*Shoulda, Woulda, Coulda*

All I see in the forty something pages is a lot of speculation as to what should happen, could happen, and would have happened if he crashed.

The simple fact is: none of this happened, no one was harmed except some may have spilled their beers watching the fly over.

I hope none ot the people enjoying their jeeps on the beach wet their pants like little school girls over the whole incident. LOL

I clearly remember sitting in the back seat of an F-4 and buzzing boats and ships at 100' and 500 kts. It was fun I just wish I had been driving. I also remember driving on I-15 out of Las Vegas, NV. and having tow F-15's pass over me at no more tha 100 ft and I thought is was great.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

So I'm guessing we shouldn't allow flyovers after the National Anthem at sports events right?


----------



## KMaryP

trodery said:


> how many murders, rapes, conspiracies, etc has the media help uncover?


The media recently helped us recover some stolen material, so yes, sometimes good things result from their reports. In general though, I think the majority of their reporting is inaccurate and sensationalized. The primary reason they jumped on Trod's story was because of the death _on a beach_ in S. Carolina caused by a plane's emergency landing. Had that not happened the day before, they may not have even aired it.

Regardless, Trod had every right to call the media. He was directly affected by the pilot's actions. And I have to admit, I thought the story was much more entertaining than the car jackings, house fires, and murders they normally air.


----------



## TioJaime

JWL said:


> All I see in the forty something pages is a lot of speculation as to what should happen, could happen, and would have happened if he crashed.
> 
> The simple fact is: none of this happened, no one was harmed except some may have spilled their beers watching the fly over.
> 
> I hope none ot the people enjoying their jeeps on the beach wet their pants like little school girls over the whole incident. LOL
> 
> I clearly remember sitting in the back seat of an F-4 and buzzing boats and ships at 100' and 500 kts. It was fun I just wish I had been driving. I also remember driving on I-15 out of Las Vegas, NV. and having tow F-15's pass over me at no more tha 100 ft and I thought is was great.


I agree 100%:cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

Blue Water Breaux said:


> So I'm guessing we shouldn't allow flyovers after the National Anthem at sports events right?


your comparing topwaters and corky's :slimer:


----------



## DIHLON

Well this dumba$$ in the plane is in trouble now:

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/news/local/faa_investigates_low-flying_beaumont_plane.html


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Green dots?*



Buffett Fan said:


> C'mon everyone, another 400-500 posts and we can pass the "what are the green dots for..." thread. :biggrin:


Please explain & Link please?

I have vehicles swerve into my lane daily and I'm not this fired up.
I'm had illegal plow into me, twice, and they just get a ticket.
And Tiger, well I can't decide if he just can't keep it in his pants or if he's my hero...

Play on.....

Oh, and Hi Here's a quarter.....................:biggrin:


----------



## Lone-Star

JWL said:


> All I see in the forty something pages is a lot of speculation as to what should happen, could happen, and would have happened if he crashed.
> 
> The simple fact is: none of this happened, no one was harmed except some may have spilled their beers watching the fly over.
> 
> I hope none ot the people enjoying their jeeps on the beach wet their pants like little school girls over the whole incident. LOL


He was flying low enough that he destroyed someones surf rods, which who knows could have been anywhere from several hundred to several thousand dollars worth of gear.

I dont know what fantasy world you are living in but if you destroy someones property like that there will be consequences and repurcussions.


----------



## 11andy11

so its possible that this Bryan guy wasn't flying the plane despite dragging him through the mud? Nice.


----------



## JLGman

trodery said:


> I would remind each of you, especially those posting links to the facebook account... as of right now it is unknown (or known only to the FAA) who the pilot was.
> 
> None of us here are privy as to the identity of the pilot in command.


I'm about to pee in my pants on this post! When I look at all of this the last thing that I think of is discretion. You are right it should be handled between the FAA and the pilot, so why don't you make some of those banners and fly them around or maybe some billboards along the highway?
:rotfl:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Tortuga said:


> Gotta go with Gary on this one, Trod..
> 
> This thread is simply AMAZING !!!!!


I concur!


----------



## Mike77015

JLGman said:


> I'm about to pee in my pants on this post! When I look at all of this the last thing that I think of is discretion. You are right it should be handled between the FAA and the pilot, so why don't you make some of those banners and fly them around or maybe some billboards along the highway?
> :rotfl:


HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to go Trod, you did the right thing. The one thing that everyone is overlooking is the fact that your life was put in harms way.


----------



## sweenyite

Buffett Fan said:


> C'mon everyone, another 400-500 posts and we can pass the "what are the green dots for..." thread. :biggrin:


So, what ARE they for?


----------



## JWL

*Reportedly broke someone's surf rod*



Lone-Star said:


> He was flying low enough that he destroyed someones surf rods, which who knows could have been anywhere from several hundred to several thousand dollars worth of gear.
> 
> I dont know what fantasy world you are living in but if you destroy someones property like that there will be consequences and repurcussions.


I have also seen it posted "we were unable to get the tail numbers, we got the tail numbers and reported it to the FAA". Where does the truth lie?


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*New Pilot Training*

He can pilot this!:biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1

JWL said:


> I have also seen it posted "we were unable to get the tail numbers, we got the tail numbers and reported it to the FAA". Where does the truth lie?


the galveston county sheriff's office got his numbers and reported him to the FAA, per the beaumont enterprise link...


----------



## stangfan93

I wish I would have followed this from the beginning! I'm to catch up, but i have the idea and I saw the video on Channel 11.


----------



## boom!

Look what I found at the doctor's office today!


----------



## boatlift




----------



## Bobby

JWL said:


> I have also seen it posted "we were unable to get the tail numbers, we got the tail numbers and reported it to the FAA". Where does the truth lie?


Do you have any ideal how many people were on Bolivar beaches that day? This nut was reported not only by the jeep guys but several hundred other people that were buzzed on the beach. Now out of all those people someone got the tail numbers and gave them to the SO. Are you just acting dumb or are you really that dumb?


----------



## TXTECHKA

Lone-Star said:


> *He was flying low enough that he destroyed someones surf rods*, which who knows could have been anywhere from several hundred to several thousand dollars worth of gear.
> 
> I dont know what fantasy world you are living in but if you destroy someones property like that there will be consequences and repurcussions.


I call bs on that


----------



## Bobby

TXTECHKA said:


> I call bs on that


Can you prove otherwise?


----------



## TXTECHKA

Bobby said:


> Can you prove otherwise?


Can you?


----------



## Bobby

TXTECHKA said:


> Can you?


I wasn't calling BS on it you were. The man that lost it posted it on here and has filed for it. What have you done?


----------



## TXTECHKA

Bobby said:


> I wasn't calling BS on it you were. The man that lost it posted it on here and has filed for it. What have you done?


I was calling bs because I find it hard to believe that some guys surf rods were hit or snagged or whatever by the plane. Very hard to believe.


----------



## Trouthunter

One thing is for sure and certain; there's a lot of folks on here we should take note of and insure that we're never passengers on anything they fly. 

TH


----------

